# knitting tea party 28th to 30ty october



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Morning Good Afternoon Good Evening
Time for breakfast in Australia and New Zealand, almost time for tea in Seattle and dinner time here in northwest Ohio and bedtime in London.
Dave has asked me to be this weeks host so I am hoping all of you will help me along  keeping the conversations suitable for the parlor and sharing wonderful receipts and all the comings and goings of your daily lives. 
I personally think this forum is one of the most unique (even if my Uncle Elmer said Sam, there is no degree of uniqueness  it either is unique or it isnt unique  this coming from my uncle who always beat me in scrabble) but our forum is unique if you think of all the different lives that come together to share  we are all the same but yet we are all different  and that is what makes our forum so unique. The love, support and healing words we share with each other gives our forum something I have never found anywhere else on the net.
Enough of that. I have a new recipe to share  it again from the Seattle Post-Intelligencer  my memory is poor  one of our members from Seattle told me the mans name and I can only think of John  maybe she will tell me again what his name was.
Anyhow -----Poultry for Peasants
Serves 4-6
2 lbs chicken thighs
2Tcanola oil (or oil of your choosing  I usually use olive oil)
1 can undiluted tomato soup
½ C chopped celery
½ C chopped onion
1 mashed clove garlic (I use more  I like garlic)
2T brown sugar
2T lemon juice (out of the jar if you have it)
2T Worcestershire suace
2T prepared mustard
½ t liquid smoke (only if you have it on hand)
Tabasco to taste

Brown thighs in skillet
Stir in all other ingredients
Cover and simmer about 45 minutes or until chicken is done
I usually cook noodles  put chicken on top and pour sauce over all  or you can put it in separate containers and allow the eaters to take their own portions. 
You could also use rice.

My oldest daughter Heather says your are going to love it. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had recorded a "great performance" of hamoet - a modern take on the story - i got carried away - hamlet died and i looked at the clock and oh my - please accept my appologies. dave would have never done this - i will do better the rest of the weekend - i promise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening Sam, thank you for hosting. I'm sure you'll do a great job, and I agree with you about the uniqueness of this site, it's awesome. 
The receipt sounds great, can't wait to give it a try, I've got chicken and dumplings, yes I make my own dumplings, on the stove top. 
Well, I'll be back in a bit to check in and catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam! Do not worry at all! I think you are off to a fine start and will make a wonderful, gracious host for the weekend. Our supper tonight consists of meatloaf and French fries with veggies on the side, and I'm just about to go out and get it started. I'm hungry, especially after reading your recipe.

It's been a long week so far work-wise, but I'm looking forward to getting some knitting done tonight. I have hats, scarves, and fingerless gloves on the list for Christmas gifts, as well as to continue working on the test knit shawl (Edwina, posted elsewhere on the forum). I've nearly finished the first chart but likely won't work on it until tomorrow when I have quiet and can concentrate (everyone else is home now, so there are distractions). It's gotten colder here (snow on the mountains!) and for now, I'm actually appreciating it. We are off to our Halloween party tomorrow night, too, which should be fun and interesting.

Now, off to cook! I hope everyone is having a good day/evening/morning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you poledra and sorlenna - i think it is going be a good weekend.

we have no snow yet but we had killing frost last night - the first of the season. even though is reached fifty degrees today it still feel cold.

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had recorded a "great performance" of hamoet - a modern take on the story - i got carried away - hamlet died and i looked at the clock and oh my - please accept my appologies. dave would have never done this - i will do better the rest of the weekend - i promise.


Sam, you know we're a very forgiving bunch....many thanks for being this week's 'host with the most'. Your receipt sounds delish.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, Sam. Good to hear from you as the Acting Host!!! Good Job! I wouldn't have known you were late unless you said so.

Dave, when you say "playing" is that like in musical instrument? or our usual playing versus working? Enjoy it either way.

From the looks of the weather reports - we're in for an early and possibly long winter. Time to get WIP scarves and blankets done.

I'll check in with you all later.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> Good Morning Good Afternoon Good Evening
> Time for breakfast in Australia and New Zealand, almost time for tea in Seattle and dinner time here in northwest Ohio and bedtime in London.
> Dave has asked me to be this weeks host so I am hoping all of you will help me along  keeping the conversations suitable for the parlor and sharing wonderful receipts and all the comings and goings of your daily lives.
> I personally think this forum is one of the most unique (even if my Uncle Elmer said Sam, there is no degree of uniqueness  it either is unique or it isnt unique  this coming from my uncle who always beat me in scrabble) but our forum is unique if you think of all the different lives that come together to share  we are all the same but yet we are all different  and that is what makes our forum so unique. The love, support and healing words we share with each other gives our forum something I have never found anywhere else on the net.
> ...


thewren. Thank you for hosting the tea party for Dave. Sure will enjoy the food. Must get my cup of coffee as the tea trolley is here now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll share a part of the email dave sent me when he asked if i would host - while he is going to be busy - he said he would stop in from time to time - 


I'm really tied up with 'Bonfire' from Friday morning UK time through till Sunday night. Although Bonfire night is not until the 5th of November, this weekend I have meetings of my 'home' society, am involved in another society's celebrations on Saturday afternoon and evening, then have a fund-raiser on the Sunday morning and a lecture to give in the afternoon, before working on the logistics of our celebration in the evening. You have no idea the amount of work involved in arranging a procession with over a thousand torch-bearers, plus a fireworks display that is so powerful we have to get air traffic control clearance from London's second airport for a window during which they re-route planes to clear the skies for our barrage! 


so it sounds as though are dave is indeed going to be busy -but i think busy in the things he loves to do. wish we could all show up for his celebration.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for hosting this weekend. Dave, couldn't have chosen a better sub! Dave, will be missed, of course, but we will carry on, and look forward to the next time he joins us.

I think I like being a Chapess.  

There are two questions I have for everyone tonight. 
#1. Does anyone here play the card game, Euchre?

and my second question will have to wait until later when I decide if there really is a possibility that I may take in a stray cat, or if I need to be talked out of it. I'm really torn between having my total freedom, from pets, litter boxes and pet hair, rather than taking in this beautiful cat, who is friendly and seemed willing to be mine until my friend brought out a pet carrier that really was too small for her and she looked like a cartoon cat with all four legs and her tail spread out to push away from the carrier door.  
Well, I guess it couldn't wait; I've put it out there for all to see. 
I'm going to be watching the World Series tonight, so maybe I'll have an epiphany while doing so


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you SAm for hosting the Tea Party. The Chicken recipe will come in handy tomorrow. Three of the grandsons will be here. Wow I can't believe it I made it for on the first page. We have had a very busy week at the farm, lots of moving animals to their winter pastures. Kids will be carving their pumpkins tomorrow.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam--Thanks for hosting, I'm sure you'll do great! Thanks for the receipt, it sounds really good! Going ot have to try it really soon.

It does sound like Dave is going to be as my Mom & Dad used to put "Busier than a one-armed Paper-hanger." But I bet he's having a blast!

Patty


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Sam, for hosting this weekend. Dave, couldn't have chosen a better sub! Dave, will be missed, of course, but we will carry on, and look forward to the next time he joins us.
> 
> I think I like being a Chapess.
> 
> ...


I'm in favor of taking in creatures, which is why I'm full up with ten. But just think of the reward you get.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

You'll do a great job, Sam. thanks for hosting. 

Thanks also for sharing your recipe. I can't wait to do it tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - are you having heart palpatations - tonights the night - going to be an exciting game. not quite as exciting as last night though.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dandylion, I didn't want a cat either, when I ended up bringing mine home (a pity case, as every pet of mine is!)...but now he's been with me going on ten years and I have never regretted the time we've spent! He doesn't like anyone except me, and he can be quite the bossy thing at times, but he is a wonderful companion and I can't imagine my life without him. 

Now, having said that, I will also say I'm not urging you to take this one--just sharing my story. Look in your heart and you'll know what it's telling you to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm all for taking the kitten - they pretty much can take care of themselves if you are going to be gone for a day or two - although they tend to pout and ignore you when you get home. but they are great companions and you won't mind being owned by one.

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dandylion, take the kitty!!! My husband keeps saying that he doesn't like our pets, (we have 4 dogs, 5 cats and 4 birds), but he's the one that "fusses" with the cats more than I do, and he's the one that the dogs go to when they want out. I think we have too many pets, but.....life happens. (2 of the dogs actually "Belong" to my daughter. We had a momma cat get under our house and have kittens, 4 have survived, and we just can't let them starve, and know that if we took them to the animal shelter they would just immediately put them down. That's their policy.)

Yes you do give up a little of your freedom, but you get so much more back in love that I think it's worth it. Gotta go feed the dogs, hubby has already fed the cats.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I have fed myself & family at last! Now I will settle in to finish one of these hats and start on something else. He's taking the day off tomorrow but I have to work, but that does mean I can sleep a little later (my commute is from the coffepot to desk, since I work at home). 

We also got a bonus! DD went to a pumpkin carving thing on her campus today and brought home the seeds, which have just come out of the oven nicely roasted. NOM. What a great snack those are.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought that was Guy Faulks day?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

WOO HOO! Just heard on the news, The British Commonwealth has just passed the Primogenature (sp?) Law. The oldest child will be the monarch whether it is a boy or a girl!! They've tried 11 times to pass it and FINALLY did. Geez Hasn't Queen Elizabeth PROVEN that gender does not equal ability? Very happy for all of the Commonwealth!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

peggy - dave was talking about guy fawlks day - and i can't remember when it was. maybe he will tell us yet this week or we can ask him next week.

sam


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

I believe it November 5Th.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, I do love chicken!!! I have chicken breasts I will use for this.
The game last night was a nail biter!! Eleven innings!! sheesh, they sure know how to hit home runs when they are in a pinch -- both teams!!
About the pets, did Sally find a home??
Happy to have you hosting this weekend!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - sally went to the pet store - one that screans their pet buyers - have not heard if she is sold or not - i keep telling myself to keep away but i may have to go in and look and see if she is still there. i may have to bring her home if she is still there. we'll see. i hope she is sold - i don't need another dog but i just can't leave her there.

sam

the game is getting exciting. i bet both teams are wound tighter than tight.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - sally went to the pet store - one that screans their pet buyers - have not heard if she is sold or not - i keep telling myself to keep away but i may have to go in and look and see if she is still there. i may have to bring her home if she is still there. we'll see. i hope she is sold - i don't need another dog but i just can't leave her there.
> 
> sam
> 
> the game is getting exciting. i bet both teams are wound tighter than tight.


I think you will need to go and check up on Sally for your own peace of mind. She also may need you to do that and tell her what a good girl she is!! How long does the pet store keep their pets for sale before they have to say so long to them? (unfortunately no one wants that but that is the reality of today).


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Sam; I think you're starting the tea party off with a bang with that delicious sounding recipe!
And I'm sure you'll do equally well for the rest of it as well!
You've inspired me to share a chicken recipe of my mom's too.
Here in southern Oregon we're enjoying a lovely fall so far. The colors of the season are so pretty - but yes! we have been to New England as well as down through the Shenandoah Valley in the fall so we've seen autumn at its most colorful best in years past.
Tat

Well, I thought by the time I was ready to write the recipe someone else would have posted - so here goes.

Irene's Chicken
1 chicken cut in pieces or
about 3# chicken pieces
butter
flour
salt & pepper - or seasonings to your own taste
1 jar onions
1 can mushroom caps
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can evaporated milk

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Season the chicken and dredge in flour 
Melt butter in 9X13 pan
Place chicken pieces in melted butter and oven fry 15/20 minutes on one side
turn pieces and cook another 15/20 minutes until nicely browned on both sides.
Drain onions mushrooms and scatter them over the chicken pieces. Mix the soup and evaporated milk together and pour over the chicken, onions and mushrooms. Cover with foil and bake another 15 or 20 minutes. Remove foil and bake until it starts to brown.
Serve with rice or noodles. 
It's rich and feeds a lot of people!
Enjoy!

My mom first made this when she came to help me after my second DD was born - more than 50 years ago. It's been a family favorite ever since.

Tat


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody

and thank you, thank you, thank you Sam for hosting. Every weekend I am annoyed with myself for spending so much time away from my knitting or crochet but then love the wonderful time I have sharing and talking with you all. I know now I would miss our weekend tea party more and without you Sam we may have missed out this weekend. Not good.

I have nearly finished a knee rug. Only the ends to be darned in. So I am keen to complete it and I will not be on line so much for the next couple of days. But I will not be able to stay away all together.

Your recipe sound delicious and perfect for a mid week dinner. I work full time and time is short when I get home.

LesleighAnne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tat - what a delicious recipe - i love chicken any way you can fix it. my father was a preacher - back in the forties and fifties when the preacher was invited out for dinner most sundays - it always seemed we had chicken. dad always said to be a successful preacher you had to like chicken. he could have eaten it everyday and twice on sundays - something i picked up from him. thank you for sharing.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lesleigh - hope you finish your lap rug and still have time to visit us as often as possible. i hope you have better luck with your lap rug than i had trying to finish my afghan.

i was working on my afghan tonight while i watched game seven of the world series - i was almost finished when i realized somewhere i had dropped a stitch and the pattern was going to be screwed if i did not find it. ended up frogging the last twelve rows - oh well - i will finish it tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love chicken, too--it's about the only meat I eat any more (unless I'm near my folks' house, when it's MMMMmmmm catfish!  

I finished the hat...not sure if I like it, but it's finished, and so it goes on the pile of ends to weave in. I started another with some variegated yarn that's super soft but decided just to wing that one with a simple pattern, since the yarn seems to call for that.

For now, though, I'm shutting down (and so is the computer, LOL). "See" you all tomorrow!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

We're watching Extreme Makeover Home Edition because it's a local family tonight - so we missed the game - who won the world series????
Oh and I was knitting a simple little baby hat and I dropped a stitch which I didn't notice for a few rows! 
Leaving it until tomorrow!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations Cardinals and the great MO fans. It was a great series for them, and I have to say that I hate it that the Rangers can't be considered winners as well. They just didn't win that final game. 
Ron Washington of the Rangers, is such a class act and was so gracious in the post game interview. It was a really great series and makes me proud of both teams.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

P S. I got very sick tonight. Not sure what happened, maybe the cat gave me something last night. Thanks for the encouragement for taking her. I'm giving it a lot of thought. 
She was at a friend's house, who has two cats already, but she has been feeding the stray and has become very attached already. Not really sure how it will go, but I will keep you informed. Thanks very much. sue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 1:00am in the morning - time for me to go to bed. see everyone in the morning. hope everyone is getting, has gotten or will get a good nights sleep.

sam


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for hosting the tea party this weekend, Sam. You've done very well so far and thanks for the recipe. It sounds delicious. The world series game 6 was so exciting, I watched the whole game. I had to work this evening, and only just now learned that the Cardinals won. I'm happy. Too bad both teams couldn't be winners, It was a good series! I'm gonna go and
knit a bit and try to get sleepy, Good night.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Evening everyone!

Thank you Sam for the recipe and hosting this weekend. Dave you have a great weekend. It is 10:30pm here and I'm just getting home from working at a high school football game. Before the game started tonight I was listening to the World Series on the car radio. I got to listen to 3 innings before I had to check in. What a Great series! I was neutral until last night. WOW what a game that was! It totally made up my mind who I wanted to win. Congratulations to the Cardinals! The Rangers put up a great fight it is too bad there can only be one winner. At this time there are only 3 pages of posts so I thought I would post and then read all of the others. So long for now. Sandy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Good Evening everyone!
> 
> Thank you Sam for the recipe and hosting this weekend. Dave you have a great weekend. It is 10:30pm here and I'm just getting home from working at a high school football game. Before the game started tonight I was listening to the World Series on the car radio. I got to listen to 3 innings before I had to check in. What a Great series! I was neutral until last night. WOW what a game that was! It totally made up my mind who I wanted to win. Congratulations to the Cardinals! The Rangers put up a great fight it is too bad there can only be one winner. At this time there are only 3 pages of posts so I thought I would post and then read all of the others. So long for now. Sandy


Great Sunset, Sandy. It must be beautiful where you live. I've always wanted to visit Washington State.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dandylion,
The sunset is at Long Beach, Washington 2 years ago last week. I love taking pictures of sunsets at the beach.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and still dark, West Sussex.

Thanks Sam for standing in as Host this week, you're doing great and your _Poultry for Peasants_ looks really tasty - it's been clipped to my Evernote account!

I'm having fun, it's very misty out, but promises to be a nice dry mild day.

Have fun everybody

Dave


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Sam - calling from England and I havew just got up - like your intro. I know that C stands for cup but what does T stand for? Teaspoon - tablespoon? help - it sounds a lovely dish.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Beebee said:


> Sam - calling from England and I havew just got up - like your intro. I know that C stands for cup but what does T stand for? Teaspoon - tablespoon? help - it sounds a lovely dish.


Hi Beebee,

"T" stands for tablespoon "t" stands for teaspoon.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Beebee said:
> 
> 
> > Sam - calling from England and I havew just got up - like your intro. I know that C stands for cup but what does T stand for? Teaspoon - tablespoon? help - it sounds a lovely dish.
> ...


You are so quick - what time is it out there for you, 9.13 am hereSaturday 29th - Thank you


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of food :-D :-D :-D yummy


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Sorlena you have just reminded me i have a dropped stitch to pick up about 8 rows will feel better when i've done it perhaps have to hsve a cappochino to help me with it   Chayjan


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> P S. I got very sick tonight. Not sure what happened, maybe the cat gave me something last night. Thanks for the encouragement for taking her. I'm giving it a lot of thought.
> She was at a friend's house, who has two cats already, but she has been feeding the stray and has become very attached already. Not really sure how it will go, but I will keep you informed. Thanks very much. sue


Well, the main thing is that the creature finds a loving home.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Irene, UR recipe sounds great for the crockpot so one can just sit down during the day and crochet or knit away and smell it cooking til its time to eat! Will be anxious to try it as well as the other recipe given. Years ago a friend of mine from work invited a few of us over for dinner for me to taste for the first time a fine Italian Chicken Cachitore. Maybe need to give her a call today and post the recipe as it was melt in the mouth delictable!
I just came on this forum about a week ago and these are my kind of people, love it! Delores from Apollo, PA,USA


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Good morning to everyone from a very wet and windy west coast of Scotland. Thank you Sam for being the Host and I hope there is no wind and rain where you are Dave. I am rather busy with some sleepover guests of the four legged variety. I have a large black labrador lying beside me on the sofa, a long haired minature daschund tucked in the corner half on my knee, a 12 week old miniature yorkie between my feet trying to chew my slippers and a yorkie/chihuahua cross tucked up on my lap. All is quiet at the moment but it will not last long!! No knitting for now I might manage to squeeze some in before I go to a quiz this evening. I no longer have a pet of my own but have various dogs and cats who come to stay from time to time. The recepts look tasty, I am planning a simple meal today. In our village we have a very good butcher who does stuffed chicken breast with either black pudding or haggis inside and a rasher of bacon wrapped around the outside. Then it is topped of with a sauce which has garlic in it and it is delicious hot and quite a different taste when cold - just as tasty. I enjoy roasted vegetables with it , whatever I have in the fridge done in olive oil. I hope you all have a good day/ evening, I will look in later before I go to bed when I should have only the daschund for company !


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Have only been on the forum for about a week now and am enjoying thoroughly as everyone is so giving and wish the world would be in peace and as loving and kind as all who post here and share! The recipe is my next challenge this week-end and with the tomato soup and brown sugar sounds quite tasty!
Live within 20 miles of Pittsburgh, Pa and it has been a beautiful Fall and got my first online snow report yesterday from up there at Seven Springs Ski Resort. They were expecting 2 to 4 inches of snow last night! And yes, we had that heavy frost U mentioned the last few days starting on Tuesday morning as I needed to get out the car window cleaner to get it off to see on Tuesday morn. The winter season is coming upon us here in the Northeast US about a week to two earlier than usual. Sometimes we have a snowflake or two trying to fall for Halloween but for the most the trick or treaters parade around in fairly decent weather but almost never a report of snowflurries? Mother Nature must be bored and ready to roll here with the snow coming earlier? So it is nice to meet U and for U to start the tea party! Love the flavored teas and this morning is a good one for Harneys Cinnamon Spice tea as it warms my heart and body and the scent arouses ones senses! Hope U all join me from around the world and be grateful for another day of crocheting, knitting and whatever fiberart inspires one! Delores, Apollo, PA, USA


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Good Morning everyone
Thank you for the recipe Sam. I am going to try it. I love chicken. I haven't decided whether to use the leg and thigh combination I have in the freezer or the breasts someone mentioned earlier in the post. I enjoy the tea parties, sometimes I only read them and somtimes I post.
I hope Dave is having a good time but sounds awful busy. I watched part of the game last night while working on my sweater for the sweater KAL. I was actually frogging the sleeve where I messed up forgot a row that showed up like a sore thumb. I frogged back to the palce and knit back up to the cuff. I will finish the cuff today and hopefully the neck and that is it. Then on to my socks for the sock KAL. I will probably be canning chickens today. We love them canned along with extra broth for stewed chicken, chicken noodle soup and barbequed chicken sandwiches. I also have apples to can for apple pies and topping for pancakes and filling for crepes. Lots of work now but will enjoy everything this winter.
Have a great day, evening, night everyone
Judy


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's Saturday noon here in Northern Ireland. We get the forum a day after USA members get it. It's raining, so both my husband and I are looking at our lap tops. Feel too lazy to go out. Had home made meat balls last night and there is enough left for dinner tonight, so don't have to think of cooking tonight. However Sam's recipe sounds lovely so I will try and make it tomorrow. Sam you are a wonderful host, as is Dave. Well done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all for taking the kitten - they pretty much can take care of themselves if you are going to be gone for a day or two - although they tend to pout and ignore you when you get home. but they are great companions and you won't mind being owned by one.
> 
> sam


I agree with Sam....my daughter's friend found a tiny stray kitten beside the street and brought it to me since I'd just lost my beloved Baby to cancer a month before. That was almost 9 yrs ago and she's my constant companion. She 'rode shotgun' when we drove from TX to VA 8 yrs ago. I don't know what I'd do without her.
I doubt you'll ever regret welcoming her/him to your home!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> WOO HOO! Just heard on the news, The British Commonwealth has just passed the Primogenature (sp?) Law. The oldest child will be the monarch whether it is a boy or a girl!! They've tried 11 times to pass it and FINALLY did. Geez Hasn't Queen Elizabeth PROVEN that gender does not equal ability? Very happy for all of the Commonwealth!


BOTH Queen Elizabeths! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good morning from a damp and still dark, West Sussex.
> 
> Thanks Sam for standing in as Host this week, you're doing great and your _Poultry for Peasants_ looks really tasty - it's been clipped to my Evernote account!
> 
> ...


Hey,Dave. Miss you, but Sam is doing a fine job of standing in as host. Can't wait to hear all about your weekend...sounds like fun.
JuneK


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

It's very wet here in the Victorian Riviera (Australia) Things are very soggy. I've spent the day machine embroidering and knitting bootees---three teachers at school have announced pregnancies this week! The Queen has been in Oz this week, but we haven't seen much on TV. A very low key visit. My mum is the same age as the Queen, but not nearly as active. Can't imagine mum travelling more than half the world and then having public appointments. Good to hear the progeniture rule has been passed. Looking forward to the Melbourne Cup on Tuesday. Hope you all know what that is! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It is a cold morning in NH, and the forecast is for a nor'easter to arrive later today and into the evening with power outages "likely". Way too early in the season for this! Some errands to do this morning and then hopefully lots of knitting time. I'm working on ornaments for the ladies at my mom's assisted living home. I thought they could use them to decorate their rooms or the common rooms.I'm using the new Plymouth Encore sparkly yarn, and hopefully will work up quickly, since mom would like one for all 20 ladies! Thanks for hosting, Sam. I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe weekend!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Beebee said:


> You are so quick - what time is it out there for you, 9.13 am hereSaturday 29th - Thank you


At the time that I wrote it it was 1:14am Saturday morning.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Have been online for a while this morning as I was anxious to see the daybreak and now watching the first snow fall of the year! I just made a cup of Harneys Cinnamon spice tea with some honey in it to celebrate the day! It is perfectly delicious and wish u were all here to have some with me! A toasted whole wheat bagel with cream cheese accompanied it and it is the start of a beautiful Saturday her in Pennsylvania! Delores


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Beebee said:
> 
> 
> > You are so quick - what time is it out there for you, 9.13 am hereSaturday 29th - Thank you
> ...


Oops! I accidentally hit the wrong key and sent this too soon. At the time of this post it is 5:15am (fell asleep with the computer in my lap again so I think I will go to bed for awhile. See you later!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

My 96 year-old great-aunt moved to an apartment building for seniors (assisted living and nursing facility related to it and on the same "campus") so my mom and I have been dealing with the house and all the items left behind during the past few weeks. Last weekend we had an unadvertised yard sale and advertised that we would be "open for business" again today . . . then got the weather report for up to a foot of snow! In the history of keeping track of the weather here, NEVER was there more than 2" in October and that was decades ago. I believe they also said it was the ONLY time for measurable snowfall. Right now it is rain/snow mix but is to turn to all snow in the next hour and measure 2-3" on the ground within 3-4 hours and then become a heavy snowfall, in all senses of the word. We decided to not do the yard sale.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Good morning from sunny florida. Never attended a tea party with someone from so far away. I'm sitting here waiting for my family to get up so taking a break from knitting to check my emai. Your recipe sounds delish. Might be my supper. I Hoping you have a great day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beebee - sorry - T (capital T) is tablespoon --- t (small t) is for teaspoon. i wasn't thinking - it is a common abbreviation here in the states. hope you enjoy the receipt.

sam



Beebee said:


> Sam - calling from England and I havew just got up - like your intro. I know that C stands for cup but what does T stand for? Teaspoon - tablespoon? help - it sounds a lovely dish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - have you seen grandmatat's recipe? check it out - it sounds delicious. page 2 i think.

sam

chicken is about the only meat i eat a lot of - anyway you want to fix it - i like turkey also.



Sorlenna said:


> I love chicken, too--it's about the only meat I eat any more (unless I'm near my folks' house, when it's MMMMmmmm catfish!
> 
> I finished the hat...not sure if I like it, but it's finished, and so it goes on the pile of ends to weave in. I started another with some variegated yarn that's super soft but decided just to wing that one with a simple pattern, since the yarn seems to call for that.
> 
> For now, though, I'm shutting down (and so is the computer, LOL). "See" you all tomorrow!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Dave it sounds like a fun, even if it's wet, kind of weekend! Thanks for asking Sam to do the tea party so we can still have this lovely time!
Tat


----------



## Cherylmbta (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all
To my fellow knitters in Ireland...years ago my mothering law gave me a great recipe for Irish bread.naturally through the years of moving I lost the recipe. Would any of you be so kind as to send me a good one if you have it? My email is [email protected] Thanks so much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion said:


> P S. I got very sick tonight. Not sure what happened, maybe the cat gave me something last night.
> 
> sue - hope you are feeling better this morning - sending you mountains of hugs and positive energy.
> 
> sam


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

SHcooper am looking outside my window since daybreak as I was up way too early this morning and watched it get lighter out there. Down here in Washington Township which is outside of Apollo, PA we having a first pretty good wet snowfall and ur right, this is a first in many years that is this early for snow! I think Myersdale is to the south of us, will have to mapquest it?
So think positive, and enjoy the first early snowfall! Making my second cup of Cinnamon Spice Tea with honey to celebrate the morning! Delores, Apollo, PA


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Good morning from wet and chilly Queens, NY. The snow is expected to travel our way later today, but we're not expecting any accumulation (but then again, we wouldn't expect snow in October anyway).
Both of those chicken recipes sound like comfort food, and great for the crock pot, too. I've got a pot of veggie soup simmering on the stove - I just throw in whatever veggies are hanging out in the fridge, with some stock, garlic, and thyme. I throw in leftover veggies at the end. Smells great, and it's warming and relaxing.
My DH is out at meetings until 8 tonight. That means some serious cleaning. In my case, that includes a 15 minute knitting, sewing, or reading break every hour - a reward for the hard work, and a rest for the arthritic knees!
It's great to have everyone's company for the day.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cherylmbta said:


> Hi all
> To my fellow knitters in Ireland...years ago my mothering law gave me a great recipe for Irish bread.naturally through the years of moving I lost the recipe. Would any of you be so kind as to send me a good one if you have it? My email is [email protected] Thanks so much!


Is it soda bread you're after? Those of us of Irish extraction at my school share our families' soda breads on St. Patty's day, and the variations are delightful to taste.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this makes three of us to have frogging to do - i have so many stitches on the needles that i just pulled out the needle and ripped by pulling the thread. the last row i put back on the needles as i frogged - now i need to figure out where i am in the pattern. and i was so close to being finished.

sam



Chayjan said:


> Oh Sorlena you have just reminded me i have a dropped stitch to pick up about 8 rows will feel better when i've done it perhaps have to hsve a cappochino to help me with it   Chayjan


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

YAY Sam! Thank you for hosting! Of course we will miss Dave, but you'll be a great host.
The chicken dish looks good too! 
I have to get caught up on the posts......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyso - welcome to the tea party - indeed -- we are a great group - and we love new members.

sam


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Sam, love the recipe. I use the same sauce for pork chops. It's a family favorite!


----------



## Cherylmbta (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh thanks you may be right.I remember it had raisins in it.does that help?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> Thank you for the recipe Sam. I am going to try it. I love chicken. I haven't decided whether to use the leg and thigh combination I have in the freezer or the breasts someone mentioned earlier in the post.
> 
> jmai5432 - i think any part of the chicken will work - personally i like the thighs for this receipt - it is a great receipt to experiment with.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - sounds like you are going to have your hands full today - at least you don't need to change any diapers.

will be anxious to hear how the day went.

sam


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good Morning to all my KP friends! Thanks Sam for hosting! All I have to say this morning is Cards won!!! I have had so much fun the past 2 weeks watching every game with friends. My knitting has been badly ignored. But that is the price I have to pay, being a Cards fan. LOL. Hope everyone has a wonderful week!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

punkin - i'm in the states - dave is even further away in london - isn't it marvelous how we all come together from all points of the globe to share our lives - receipts and our energy. i think it's great.

sam



Punkin said:


> Good morning from sunny florida. Never attended a tea party with someone from so far away. I'm sitting here waiting for my family to get up so taking a break from knitting to check my emai. Your recipe sounds delish. Might be my supper. I Hoping you have a great day


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Myersdale is indeed near to where you are. I checked it out on Mapquest 'cause Sam asked me about it a couple weeks ago. I am on the other end of PA, about 35 mi. east of Harrisburg. Snow is coating the ground and bushes. It may be almost Halloween, but, as they say in the song, "It's starting to look a lot like Christmas!"



DOLLYSO said:


> SHcooper am looking outside my window since daybreak as I was up way too early this morning and watched it get lighter out there. Down here in Washington Township which is outside of Apollo, PA we having a first pretty good wet snowfall and ur right, this is a first in many years that is this early for snow! I think Myersdale is to the south of us, will have to mapquest it?
> So think positive, and enjoy the first early snowfall! Making my second cup of Cinnamon Spice Tea with honey to celebrate the morning! Delores, Apollo, PA


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> P S. I got very sick tonight. Not sure what happened, maybe the cat gave me something last night. Thanks for the encouragement for taking her. I'm giving it a lot of thought.
> She was at a friend's house, who has two cats already, but she has been feeding the stray and has become very attached already. Not really sure how it will go, but I will keep you informed. Thanks very much. sue


You won't be sorry for adopting the kitty. I started feeding a feral cat last winter. This spring she, yes she, went somewhere else to have her kittens. When weaning time came, she brought them all to me. So now I feed mamacat, papacat and four kittens. All but one have been trapped, neutered and released. Fred seems bound and determined to keep his gonads, lol. No traps have worked so far. They are a joy even if there are only two at present that can be picked up.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

We've got a chilly morning here today--but no snow like yesterday! I'm having my coffee and a jelly doughnut for breakfast.

This week we had a pot-luck at work. Everyone was asked to make something from their culture or family---we had some delicious ethnic foods! I've been so busy that I made a super-easy family favorite consisting of meatballs, mini cocktail sausages, whole cranberry sauce, chili sauce, worcester sauce & sriracha (since my co-workers like it spicy!)---it was all a very successful lunch.

I'm still working on the nakamura slippers and shrug---I hope to finish at least one of them this weekend!

You're doing a great job Sam!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi ya, 
opened up the forum at 6:55 am in Thousand Oaks, California. That chicken thigh recipe made me hungry. May whip up some tonight. Yes, I have liquid smoke, wonderful invention. 
Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam, thank you for hosting. I'm sure you'll do a great job, and I agree with you about the uniqueness of this site, it's awesome.
> The receipt sounds great, can't wait to give it a try, I've got chicken and dumplings, yes I make my own dumplings, on the stove top.
> Well, I'll be back in a bit to check in and catch up.


I don't think I've had chicken and dumplings in 100 years! I'm just an hour north of you, I'll be there for dinner! Haha


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> P S. I got very sick tonight. Not sure what happened, maybe the cat gave me something last night. Thanks for the encouragement for taking her. I'm giving it a lot of thought.
> She was at a friend's house, who has two cats already, but she has been feeding the stray and has become very attached already. Not really sure how it will go, but I will keep you informed. Thanks very much. sue


I hope you're feeling better! Is it possibly an allergy?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Cherylmbta said:


> Hi all
> To my fellow knitters in Ireland...years ago my mothering law gave me a great recipe for Irish bread.naturally through the years of moving I lost the recipe. Would any of you be so kind as to send me a good one if you have it? My email is [email protected] Thanks so much!


I have one for Irish Soda Bread, will that do the job?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yummm Dolly, that chicken from your butcher sounds wonderful!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > WOO HOO! Just heard on the news, The British Commonwealth has just passed the Primogenature (sp?) Law. The oldest child will be the monarch whether it is a boy or a girl!! They've tried 11 times to pass it and FINALLY did. Geez Hasn't Queen Elizabeth PROVEN that gender does not equal ability? Very happy for all of the Commonwealth!
> ...


Yep, it's a good day for UK women!


----------



## fairknitter (Oct 23, 2011)

I had to watch Extreme Home Makeover also. Such a nice family and such deserving folks we have here in S. Oregon.  
I also carved pumpkins with my grandkids. Fun evening, but I am pooped (in a good way).


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Sam, for hosting this weekend. Dave, couldn't have chosen a better sub! Dave, will be missed, of course, but we will carry on, and look forward to the next time he joins us.
> 
> I think I like being a Chapess.
> 
> ...


yes we play euchre all the time and thanks Sam you will be geat


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Never played the card game, but I remember family talking about it back in the "old days" when I was a kid. 

About the cat, yes take it in. That litter box isn't all that much work. 
I too long to be free, take a cruise, no strings, but then what would my life have been without my pets. Just took in another dog. 
Find a good pet sitter, not always easy, check with the vets. Maybe you could do some reciprocal sitting, no fees. 
Karen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, I just got all caught up. 
It was 39 degrees at 8 am when I got up, I know that's not really cold to ya'll people up north, but boy, no central heating in this house and didn't think I needed to pull out the little heaters quite yet, wrong. lol... I guess I'll pull them out later. 
Hope you are all having a great day, snow, rain, and all. 
Dandylion, good luck on your decision to take or not to take the kitty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ddollyso - i lived in meyersdale from 48' to 54' - it seemd then that we always had lots of snow - i looked forward to it then but not so much now. lol

sam



DOLLYSO said:


> SHcooper am looking outside my window since daybreak as I was up way too early this morning and watched it get lighter out there. Down here in Washington Township which is outside of Apollo, PA we having a first pretty good wet snowfall and ur right, this is a first in many years that is this early for snow! I think Myersdale is to the south of us, will have to mapquest it?
> So think positive, and enjoy the first early snowfall! Making my second cup of Cinnamon Spice Tea with honey to celebrate the morning! Delores, Apollo, PA


----------



## Exiled Yankee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dear "thewren"

Thanks for hosting the site. I have enjoyed reading the posts, and I can hardly wait to try the recipe.

Poor Guy Fawkes! Has PC hit him, too?

Have a great weekend, and, again, many thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - have you seen grandmatat's recipe? check it out - it sounds delicious. page 2 i think.
> 
> sam
> 
> chicken is about the only meat i eat a lot of - anyway you want to fix it - i like turkey also.


Yes, Sam, I love chicken just about any way! And the post about chicken and dumplings made me want some of that, too, though I have to get a whole chicken to do that right.

Chayjan, did you get that stitch?! I know that would be worrying me as well until I got it--I hate to leave things like that hanging.

Someone mentioned Irish bread as well--soda bread is wonderful and so is potato bread (I used to have receipts given me by an Irish friend but have lost those from so many moves as well). I'll have to see if any of my current cookbooks have good ones.

I actually got pretty far with the newest hat last night. It seems as if it wants to be a slouch type hat--big needles and chunky yarn, and I'd thought at first to turn it into a beret but as I only have one skein of the yarn I was afraid I'd run out. I don't normally use bulky yarn but this one was just too pretty to resist.

DD has decided on black, red, and white for her long stocking cap and asked me if I could put that skull motif (from that popular beanie) into some fingerless gloves...dagnabbit, I'd already planned making those for her for Christmas and she got ahead of me! LOL

This morning I got to sleep in until 7:45. WooHoo! When I got up, though, my ears felt full of water and my nose was stuffy...dang allergies. It's better now, though, and I've run the vacuum and have been thinking about the post-Halloween-pre-holiday-clean-everything-including-the-oven time coming up. Yar! A necessary chore, to be sure. I am not sure how many I'll have for Thanksgiving this year, but I think we are having it here this year again. Most of my family is far away, and I'd like to have one huge get together with all of them for a change, but not this year, alas.

And now I've got 45 minutes until I go to work, so I'd better get things ready for that--have a great day, all, and I'll check back as I can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn - we are definitely going to need that recipe - it contains two of my favorites - meatballs and coctail sausages.

sam



kerryn said:


> We've got a chilly morning here today--but no snow like yesterday! I'm having my coffee and a jelly doughnut for breakfast.
> 
> This week we had a pot-luck at work. Everyone was asked to make something from their culture or family---we had some delicious ethnic foods! I've been so busy that I made a super-easy family favorite consisting of meatballs, mini cocktail sausages, whole cranberry sauce, chili sauce, worcester sauce & sriracha (since my co-workers like it spicy!)---it was all a very successful lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yes, 39 in the Texas Hills also this morning but a glorious sunny day! And the wind has died down at last.


----------



## Exiled Yankee (Jul 25, 2011)

39 degrees is very cool even for Northerners! Cheer up the temperature is supposed to rise again after the middle of the week. I have a cousin in San Antonio. I will have to visit him and take you out for coffee, or tea, or milk or , as the old New Englanders used to say, "tonic (soda, or pop)." :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra65 - i thought texas had real winter weather - is san antonio south enough not to get very cold that you can get away without central heat?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I just got all caught up.
> It was 39 degrees at 8 am when I got up, I know that's not really cold to ya'll people up north, but boy, no central heating in this house and didn't think I needed to pull out the little heaters quite yet, wrong. lol... I guess I'll pull them out later.
> Hope you are all having a great day, snow, rain, and all.
> Dandylion, good luck on your decision to take or not to take the kitty.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam, You are a wonderful host....thank you!
I have found that knitting and watching nail-biters don't mix! Sorry you had to frog dso much....I can connect with that so easily. Lately I have been trying out a new dishcloth pattern and have been making some mistakes and can't figure out how to frog it...so, out it all comes. One cloth I started over about 7 times! Finally figured out what I was doing wrong. (basically...just not paying enough attention to what I was doing!)

We're off to Wisconsin for the weekend, but I'm taking the laptop along, so I'll be checking in! I think I will make your chicken recipe for dinner tonight. Sounds yummy for a cold evening (down to 35 deg F predicted). The leaves are still pretty, but we are reaching an end...and then winter sets in.

Carol (IL)


thewren said:


> lesleigh - hope you finish your lap rug and still have time to visit us as often as possible. i hope you have better luck with your lap rug than i had trying to finish my afghan.
> 
> i was working on my afghan tonight while i watched game seven of the world series - i was almost finished when i realized somewhere i had dropped a stitch and the pattern was going to be screwed if i did not find it. ended up frogging the last twelve rows - oh well - i will finish it tomorrow.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra65 - i thought texas had real winter weather - is san antonio south enough not to get very cold that you can get away without central heat?
> 
> sam


I lived in San Antonio in the 80s, and I didn't even own a coat the whole time we were there--one year, we even went swimming on Thanksgiving! I think that was unusual, but I really did love the mild winters there. It's pretty far south.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I lived in TX, Houston, for about 18 months. A little frost for a few weeks, enought to kill some plants, then back to the heat and humidity. I swam on Halloween, thought that was special. A Thanksgiving swim win. 
Lovely state though. Never had such a wonderful flower garden. I was advised to "just make peace" with the weather.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's been a lovely autumn day here in south east England. A good day for getting the washing dry (we have just had a week away so lots of washing to do). 
While we were away we got a cat. My niece is off to live in Australia so Zaph needed a home. He is about 14 years old. His exact age isn't known as he is a rescue cat. My niece got him when he was about 2. She was very upset to pass him on but feels happier he came to us than gone back to the rescue place as we can update her on how he's doing. He has taken up residence at the top of the stairs where he can look down on all that is going on.
I have had a productive week knitting whilst away;: finished sleeveless waistcoat, one scarf, and one pair of fingerless gloves; started another scarf and started and completed another pair of fingerless gloves.
Back to work on Monday after two weeks of. Enjoying this weekend. Thanks for hosting the tea party Sam.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Rescue animals are great, so are those who rescue them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I found this rather interesting to read about Irish Soda Bread and it also has the recipe for it.
http://www.europeancuisines.com/Peters-Mums-Soda-Bread-Recipe


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info and history. Interesting. One "country kitchen" restaurant in town makes soda bread, on occasion, but never sure it will be there on a certain day. Very popular menu item. 
Karen


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to make bannock on a regular basis all the time and instead of the baking soda, I would use baking powder, otherwise the recipe is identical. Tasty too. I think I shall try this Irish Soda Bread. I just put it up there. Perhaps those with the Irish blood/background can let us know if any ingredients should be added to this basic one??


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just dropping in for a quick hello. I have to run some errands today so will come back later to catch up. Sam, Dave chose the right person to fill in for him. You will do awesome. Woke up to frost and a bit of ice but sunny here now. Am doing laundry to hang out on the line so should be a good day.  I will catch up with you all later. Kathleen from Ontario,.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Sam, Sorry you had to frog dso much....I can connect with that so easily. Lately I have been trying out a new dishcloth pattern and have been making some mistakes and can't figure out how to frog it...so, out it all comes. One cloth I started over about 7 times! Finally figured out what I was doing wrong. (basically...just not paying enough attention to what I was doing!)
> 
> carol - join the crowd - think there were about three of us that were talking about having to frog what we were knitting - i should never watch something exciting and try to knit at the same time but i did want to finish the afghan - it has been on the needles long enough.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks 5mmdpns - i will have to try all the variations too.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I found this rather interesting to read about Irish Soda Bread and it also has the recipe for it.
> http://www.europeancuisines.com/Peters-Mums-Soda-Bread-Recipe


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Good Morning, Sam and all - The gentleman who's name you can't remember is John Owen. Aren't his recipes wonderful? In couple of days I will dig out a couple of my favorites and post them. He wrote with such a sense of humor. I am sorry he retired. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> carol - join the crowd - think there were about three of us that were talking about having to frog what we were knitting - i should never watch something exciting and try to knit at the same time but i did want to finish the afghan - it has been on the needles long enough.
> 
> sam


I always find knitting difficult when the weather or a football game is on--seriously messes with my counting! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks quiet knitter - i could remember his first name but not his last. there was also a woman who wrote a column on taking the calories out of stuff. i always cut out the original recipe - but did cut out her recipe for snickerdoodles made with buttermilk - will get it out and print it in time for the holidays. i wonder if john owen ever put out a cookbook?

sam



The Quiet Knitter said:


> Good Morning, Sam and all - The gentleman who's name you can't remember is John Owen. Aren't his recipes wonderful? In couple of days I will dig out a couple of my favorites and post them. He wrote with such a sense of humor. I am sorry he retired. Happy Halloween!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - so much for "muilti tasking. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > carol - join the crowd - think there were about three of us that were talking about having to frog what we were knitting - i should never watch something exciting and try to knit at the same time but i did want to finish the afghan - it has been on the needles long enough.
> ...


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I'm finally back after I stupidly deleted KP and had to wait to get back on the list.

Sam, you're doing a great job. 

Right along Lake Erie we haven't had snow yet but its been cold. The man who does odd jobs and mows my lawn got all the storm windows in, put plastic on my screened in porch so there is a space before you get into the house door.

It's great to be back. I know how to play euchre but haven't in years.

Dave have a fun work filled weekend and see you next week.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Euchre. Haven't heard of it in years, never played. 
Great job today, varied topics. Still thinking about the chicken. 
In Southern California we don't have much of a cold season, but if we leave the windows open at night we can enjoy our soups and stews with a feel of Autumn air. 
I love to see the folks pet pictures. I'll have to get one of mine up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got a note from DD in Pennsylvania--they got snow last night; I have seen the predictions for that big storm coming through. I can remember having snow on/around Halloween just a few times in my life (here and in Kentucky). The weather folks are predicting a warmer, drier winter for us--hope that doesn't mean the East is going to get it all again!


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

He did write several cook books that I have been trying to find. If I run across them I will let you know. I had o laugh when you said you cut out the "before" recipes from the fat free lady. My friend and I did the same thing. Sometimes the substitutions she used sounded so bad that I couldn't have possibly used them. My theory about eating healthily and maintaining your weight is "all things in moderation". 
Maja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Karena said:


> Euchre. Haven't heard of it in years, never played.
> 
> sorry dandylion - i totally forgot you asked who played euchre - i also played - all during college - was famous for trumping my partners ace. oops. would love to play again but have found no one around here that plays. it is a great game along with pinochle which i haven't played in years.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maja - i'm with you - i''ve always considered sugar to be one of the four food groups. they did sound pretty bad. she had one for scolloped pineapple i will try to find - don't know if i still have it or not.

sam



The Quiet Knitter said:


> He did write several cook books that I have been trying to find. If I run across them I will let you know. I had o laugh when you said you cut out the "before" recipes from the fat free lady. My friend and I did the same thing. Sometimes the substitutions she used sounded so bad that I couldn't have possibly used them. My theory about eating healthily and maintaining your weight is "all things in moderation".
> Maja


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I found this rather interesting to read about Irish Soda Bread and it also has the recipe for it.
> http://www.europeancuisines.com/Peters-Mums-Soda-Bread-Recipe


Thanks for the link. I've had a quick look, will look properly later (got to cook dinner in a minute). I have a soda bread recipe that a work mate gave me- she's Irish. It's so quick and easy to do and delicious with a nice piece of cheese.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

It seems we're in for a long cold winter....it was 20F when I got up this morning and now it has crawled up to 35F. The sun is beautiful and I was just enjoying a cup of tea and reading all the comments. The chicken sounds really yummy and will definitely try it out. The Irish bread looks yummy too but will save both for a day when I feel adventurous as I have had a very bad cold the whole month of October and really not in shape to cook or bake, or knit or crochet...Thanks for hosting....have a boo-tiful week-end and happy halloween for those heading out to parties.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Quiet Knitter said:


> Good Morning, Sam and all - The gentleman who's name you can't remember is John Owen. Aren't his recipes wonderful? In couple of days I will dig out a couple of my favorites and post them. He wrote with such a sense of humor. I am sorry he retired. Happy Halloween!


http://www.amazon.com/intermediate-eaters-Seattle-cookbook/dp/0914687018

Amazon has the John Owen cookbooks that he put out. I shall have to research the gentleman and see what I think about his cooking. I really do like plain and basic. It is what my Mom was all about and I am like her in that way.

I used to play eucher with the in-laws and everyone there knew what the "signs" were as they bantered around. It was a lot of laughter and fun, as with any games with them, the fun was all in the playing and not in the winning! haha, the all-day tournaments were something else!!! who ever was not in the game at the time, was doing the food stuff until someone else came in to take over and they went back into the game. haha, good times!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tomilu said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > P S. I got very sick tonight. Not sure what happened, maybe the cat gave me something last night. Thanks for the encouragement for taking her. I'm giving it a lot of thought.
> ...


Isn't it touching when a pretty wild creature learns to trust a human being so that she would bring kittens.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

How nice (and brave) of you to take over the Tea Party for Dave this week, Sam. You're doing a super job, and your receipt sounds wonderful. Thank you for hosting from this side of the globe .

It's getting verrry chilly in the Willamette Valley of Oregon, frosty and foggy, good weather to curl up with knitting projects. I have lots of orders for Slouch Caps to be completed 'yesterday,' that'll help the Christmas budget tremendously, we all feel the economy crunch, don't we? 

A hearty hi to everyone, checking back later 

Ingrid


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning fellow KPers. It is now 10:00 a.m. her in beautiful sunny So. Cal. It is a brisk 59 degrees out. Fall is definitely here. It gets cool as soon as the sun sets. It is actually great sleeping weather. (Although for me any weather is great sleeping weather). 

Way back in I think it was the late 80's or very early 90's we had snow here in Woodland Hills. It only stuck to the lawns and melted quickly, somewhere I have pix of it. We laughed and called it the great blizzard of (whatever year it was). DD was going to college in Syracuse,NY at the time. They had over 100 inches of snow on the ground. So occasionally it does get really cold here, cold enough to snow. 

Sam, thanks for hosting. You are doing a great job. Chicken recipe sounds wonderful. Like a bbq chick. I have a package of chick thighs in the freezer that I could make it with. 

I'm working on a shawl pattern. It is called 28's cousin 53 - scarf verson II. I don't know if I'll have enough yarn so I've been changing colors and textures with other yarns on hand. Using Trendsetter's Skye Cherry color as main yarn. Love the yarn, color and texture. Will see how it turns out. I'll post a pix when done.

Worked 6 hrs this week doing data entry for my sister. Wow, it was great to work, especially out of my house, again. 

Tonite going to the symphony w/ a new friend. Her daughter is a professional musician, a percussionist, and the tix are free. 

Karena, until I fractured my ankle I was a volunteer usher at the T.O. Civic Center. Do you ever go there?

Have a great day everyone. I check in from time to time and post.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

First time I have posted here. But the chicken recipe sounds real good. Will have to trie it soon.
It is cold here in Oregon and I am drinking some hot tea. Sam you are doing a great job hosting this tea party.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had to frog my dusty rose afghan I was knitting on my authentic knitting board because the cat got her claws stick it it & I could not fix the snags. The cat is curled up on my floor right now. I am going to make veggie beef soup today. I will have to find the reciepe for home made BBQ sauce that we have as it makes a good sauce for pulled pork, beef, or chicken.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dixiel - welcome to the tea party - chime in anytime - we are a friendly bunch.

sam



Dixiel said:


> First time I have posted here. But the chicken recipe sounds real good. Will have to trie it soon.
> It is cold here in Oregon and I am drinking some hot tea. Sam you are doing a great job hosting this tea party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - thank you so much for finding that for me - i will definitely be ordering it. he was so much fun to read.

i think you would enjoy his recipes - they were very simple and most of the time were made with stuff you already had. just basic cooking.

sam


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam I think I will be visiting here alot. Sounds like a great group.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - thank you so much for finding that for me - i will definitely be ordering it. he was so much fun to read.
> 
> i think you would enjoy his recipes - they were very simple and most of the time were made with stuff you already had. just basic cooking.
> 
> sam


http://www.amazon.com/John-Owen/e/B001K8PA60/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Sam, he also wrote the book "Walking Seatle" and I think that you would likely really appreciate this book too. I linked it for you. Considering all the medical stuff right & wrong with me, the simple cooking is best for me. I shall look him up and see if he is in my local library. If he isnt, they may be able to order the book in from the lending library. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just great 5mmdpns - two books for me to order - will certainly bring back some memories - seattle is such a walkable city - things to see everywhere and a starbucks on every corner. that is one of the things i really miss about not living there anymore. so much to go and see if you so desired.

sam


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone
> ...


Hi Sam
I do make applesauce, lots of it. We love it all winter. My saucemaster is great for that. I don't have to peel or core the apples. The sauce master does it for you. I also can sliced apples for pie filling. For apple pie filling:
6 qts blanched sliced apples
5 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups Clear Jel
1T cinnamon
1t nutmeg (optional)
2 1/4 cups cold water
5 cups apple juice 
3/4 cup bottled lemon juice
Use firm crisp apples
Hot pack:
Wash peel and core apples. Cut apples into slices, 1/2 inch wide. Place in an anti-darkening solution (I don't do this). Remove from antidarkening solution , and drain well. To blanch the fruit, place 6 cups at a time in one gallon of boiling water. Boil each batch for one minute after the water returns to a boil. Remove fruit from blanch water, but keep the hot fruit in a covered bowl or pot while the clear jel mixture is prepared. Combine sugar, clear jel, cinnamon and nutmeg in a large saucepot with water & applejuice. Stir and cook on medium high heat until mixture thickens and begins to bubble. Add lemon juice to the boiling mixture and boil 1 minute, stirring constantly. Immediately fold in drained apple slices and fill hot jars with hot mixture. Leave 1 inch headspace. Remove air bubbles. Wipe jar rims. Adjust lids and process immediately in a boiling water bath. Pints or quarts 25 minutes.
The clear jel can be ordered online. It is not usually available in grocery stores. Clear jel doesn't break down when heated. Corn starch and other starches break down and are runny. You can't use the instant Clear Jel either. You can, can almost any fruit for pies. We also like it on pancakes or in crepes. It seems putsy but my DH helps peel the apples and lift the heavy pots.
FYI: To keep your jars hot for canning use your roaster with hot water. I either lay the jars down submerged or fill with hot water and standing in water. I start the roaster early, on about 200degrees or 225. You don't want the water to boil or the jars can break when taken out. I also through the lids in shortly before I need them. The roaster sure makes things a lot easier.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, I flew from South Carolina to Houston, Texas last night to visit my brother for a week. We visit twice a year. I am 66 and he is 69. We have a great time together, Joe acts as a driver for his wife and me. When we go anywhere, he has the car running and doors open for us, water and snacks in the car waiting. What a treat. We alternate trips to Sc and Texas. When I come to Texas he takes me to the LYS in Spring, Texas and sits on the sofa and reads while I shop. How much better does a brother get, says he needs to just leave me there. Then we ship the yarn home to SC.. I have my patterns with me for our visit this year. Can't wait to try the new chicken recipes and thank you Sam for hosting. I love this forum , everyone is so kind to each other. We need more kindness in this world...Have a great weekend all. As soon as I can learn how to post a picture I will post some of my knitting, have sent it all to the charities and only have WIP, multiple WIP right now.. PittyPat


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> tat - what a delicious recipe - i love chicken any way you can fix it. my father was a preacher - back in the forties and fifties when the preacher was invited out for dinner most sundays - it always seemed we had chicken. dad always said to be a successful preacher you had to like chicken. he could have eaten it everyday and twice on sundays - something i picked up from him. thank you for sharing.
> 
> sam


sam, this makes me think of when we were kids, sundays was always fried chicken, peas, corn biscuits or a roll and mashed potatoes. back then we couldn't wait to get outside to play or go hiking in the woods, the left overs were always covered on the table with a table cloth. life was simple back then. 
sam your off to a great start, thanks for stepping in.
i love chicken myself, usually eat white meat only, but i tasted a friends chicken wings with bj sauce she made, and they were delish. i am going to find a recipe to let me know how to fix them, i know she said she baked them before she put the sauce over them. 
i fixed some homemade potato soup, my version. with cornbread, hubby made, the day before i fixed some meat loaf my all time favorite dish. we brought in the plants last evening, didn't freeze in our part of AR but its pretty cold. everyone enjoy the wk end. 
question, why are we now having to register or log in to reply to someones mail. or have i doing something wrong?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks quiet knitter - i could remember his first name but not his last. there was also a woman who wrote a column on taking the calories out of stuff. i always cut out the original recipe - but did cut out her recipe for snickerdoodles made with buttermilk - will get it out and print it in time for the holidays. i wonder if john owen ever put out a cookbook?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Wow snickerdoodles. My DH loves them. I would be interested in a recipe using buttermilk.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jmai5421 - thank you so much for the recipe - i've made tons of applesauce but never apples for pie. this is a definite must do as i love apple pie especially using granny smith apples.

thanks again

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i fixed some homemade potato soup, my version.
> 
> question, why are we now having to register or log in to reply to someones mail. or have i doing something wrong?


I love potato soup!

As for your question, I've always had to log in to post a comment or see a private message...I usually forget to log out, though, and so when I come back I'm actually still logged in so can just go right ahead and post--that may be what is happening with you. I find that if I clean my cache/empty my temp files and so on in the browser, it logs me out and I have to redo when I come back.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all, the weather here in northern California is absolutely gorgeous. I am going to a very fancy wedding this afternoon--black tie and all--in San Francisco. Just got back from having my nails done to match my dress-- isn't that silly? My husband and two sons are wearing tuxes and their ties match my dress too. I hope it all works and we don't look like a bad version of Gladys Knight and the Pips.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning! I got a few hours of sleep feel better. It is a glorious day here in the Pacific Northwest. I went out to dry off the convertible from the rain last night so I can drive it to lunch with some of my high school buddies. We have been meeting 4 or more times a year since our 40th reunion. I think this keeps us younger! Ha ha. I'll check in with everyone when I get back today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanne jones of the post intelligencer

SNICKERDOODLES

1/2 C butter softned
1 C sugar
3 egg whites (i just threw in the whole egg)
2-/2 C flour
2t cream of tartar
1t baking soda
1/4t salt
2/3 low-fat buttermilk - )is that really buttermilk - have also made my own my using a little vinegar in milk)
2t ground cinnamon
2T sugar

the last two you can play around with

preheat to 400 degrees

spray cooking sheet with non-stick spray

mix tog the butter, sugar, add the egg whites and beat well

in another bowl combine the flour, cream of tartar, baking soda and salt - stir to combine.

combine cinnamon and sugar.

using a teaspoon of dough roll into a ball and then in s&c mixture - place on sheet two inches apart. bake eight minutes or until browned.

note - i found this dough to be really soft and difficult to work with. i finally just put it into the fridge and let it get good and cool which made it easier to work with. i also wore a pair of disposable gloves so the heat of my hand wouldn't heat the dough up as i rolled it. i also use a teaspoon size ice cream scoop - you just need to flour it between each scoup.

hope you enjoy them. be sure and use lots of c&s. let me know what you think of them.

sam

jeanne is the one who also taught me to use applesauce instead of oil in a recipe.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> It seems we're in for a long cold winter....it was 20F when I got up this morning and now it has crawled up to 35F.


Certainly hope that is not true for you. 
After a terrible summer of 45 days of 100 plus days in a row and drought, I'm ready for a mild winter, but will take all the moisture we can get.


----------



## Cherylmbta (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh wow...a lot of history for Irish bread! Will have to do some serious baking I think!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

needleme - if you can make the money they made it would be worth it.

sam



Needleme said:


> Hi all, the weather here in northern California is absolutely gorgeous. I am going to a very fancy wedding this afternoon--black tie and all--in San Francisco. Just got back from having my nails done to match my dress-- isn't that silly? My husband and two sons are wearing tuxes and their ties match my dress too. I hope it all works and we don't look like a bad version of Gladys Knight and the Pips.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Snickerdoodles - my fav cookie!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Keep the cat! I have taken in a feral kitten and a stray that someone dropped off near a local food store. They are a never ending source of enjoyment. You will be blessed for your generosity!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I am in SC. Would love to find people to knit with. Or crochet! It is breezy and chilly here today. Too early - Hope it isn't a sign of things to come!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dandylion,
> The sunset is at Long Beach, Washington 2 years ago last week. I love taking pictures of sunsets at the beach.


And, I love looking at them. Seascapes are my favorite paintings, and if there is a sunset or sunrise in them it's all for the better.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > P S. I got very sick tonight. Not sure what happened, maybe the cat gave me something last night. Thanks for the encouragement for taking her. I'm giving it a lot of thought.
> ...


Yes, I'm wondering my friend and her husband can part with her.. They have a very territorial male cat and another female cat, and don't want to upset their happy home, and have been feeding her , but leaving her outside. This stray is so sweet, however she is hard to resist for all of us. She stands up on her hind feet to be petted. She is not welcoming to being held too long, but let's each of us pick her up for a quick pet.
The weather has been mild, but that may not last long,,,,,,,,,,

Boy, I'm thinking about going out and replacing all of the cat paraphernalia I gave to Am Vets last year. I should have known I'd not stick to my resolution to not have another pet that I'd have to put down. 
At my age now, this cat could out live me anyway  
I think I've been hooked


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> jmai5421 - thank you so much for the recipe - i've made tons of applesauce but never apples for pie. this is a definite must do as i love apple pie especially using granny smith apples.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> sam


Hi Sam Your up early or is it late. Its 8 in the morning Sunday. Apple pie with a big dollop of cream. Just the thing to finish a good mean and even better company. Pug


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pug - it's still saturday here - think i wrote that sometime late morning.

sam



pug retirement said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 - thank you so much for the recipe - i've made tons of applesauce but never apples for pie. this is a definite must do as i love apple pie especially using granny smith apples.
> ...


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam its Sunday morning here Pug


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Karena said:


> Euchre. Haven't heard of it in years, never played.
> Great job today, varied topics. Still thinking about the chicken.
> In Southern California we don't have much of a cold season, but if we leave the windows open at night we can enjoy our soups and stews with a feel of Autumn air.
> I love to see the folks pet pictures. I'll have to get one of mine up.


Euchre definitely must be a Hoosier card game. It's a fast, easy game that is played with 4 people (2 partners against 2 partners) and it's played with only 24 cards with scoring only to 10 points per game. 
(trumps are named and suit that is led must be followed if possible) It's about as simple as that 

Some of my friends who were born in Indiana, but do not know the game has asked me to teach them and we have had loads of fun for a night each month for the last two months. 
That's how the cat came into the picture last Thursday.

We like my friend's house best, so she has the party and the rest of us bring things to munch on-- her husband gets a tray and goes to the basement (man cave) and we "girls" laugh ourselves silly over the ding-a-ling card games.

Perhaps more than you wanted to know about Euchre, but it may change my life due to my friend getting me over to her place to become enchanted with the stray cat she feeds. 
I'll shut up now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just got back from the pet store - sally is doing fine - i just had to see her and see how she was. still hyper but you expect that in a puppy. i like the guy that runs the store - think he will really check the people that come to see sally. feel better about having her there.

bought some ointment for hickory's ear - it is all swollen -looked like a blister but when i tried to drain it all it did was bleed. think i see a vet visit in the near future. her whole ear is swollen - i did not realize; how bad it was - i'm wondering if she can even hear out of that ear. there goes a few hundred dollars. but what better place to spend it.

sam

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> just got back from the pet store - sally is doing fine - i just had to see her and see how she was. still hyper but you expect that in a puppy. i like the guy that runs the store - think he will really check the people that come to see sally. feel better about having her there.
> 
> bought some ointment for hickory's ear - it is all swollen -looked like a blister but when i tried to drain it all it did was bleed. think i see a vet visit in the near future. her whole ear is swollen - i did not realize; how bad it was - i'm wondering if she can even hear out of that ear. there goes a few hundred dollars. but what better place to spend it.
> 
> ...


Amen, Sam. Hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - don't be quiet - we love hearing your thoughts on the kitten - i think you have to take it in - you know you want to. now my two barn cats that spend so much time in my house surprisingly go outside to do their business. for a while i would throw them out when i thought they had been in long enough - now they go to the door and sit or meow to be left out - sometimes they go out with the dog. at night if they need to go out they will nip me a little to get me awake - which i really don't mind - and it does save having to have a litter box. but i do enjoy the kittens - hickory is not impressed with them at all but tolerates them. she really gets a pained look on her face when they are eating her food. i must buy some cat food for them.

cooling down here and spitting some rain.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - don't be quiet - we love hearing your thoughts on the kitten - i think you have to take it in - you know you want to. now my two barn cats that spend so much time in my house surprisingly go outside to do their business. for a while i would throw them out when i thought they had been in long enough - now they go to the door and sit or meow to be left out - sometimes they go out with the dog. at night if they need to go out they will nip me a little to get me awake - which i really don't mind - and it does save having to have a litter box. but i do enjoy the kittens - hickory is not impressed with them at all but tolerates them. she really gets a pained look on her face when they are eating her food. i must buy some cat food for them.
> 
> cooling down here and spitting some rain.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam, the unknown is what worries me, I guess. This cat seems clearly to have been someones cat at one time, but is now an outside cat. I live in a condo with strict rules about not letting your cats run. I wonder how that will go?
She wouldn't tell me about her past


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Sam and all KPers! Lovely to see you hosting this weekend Sam. Can't wait to try your recipe. Spent the morning at the Farmers market hawking my knitted items and came home with fresh green beans, eggplant, and sweet potatoes. Have th beans simmering on the stove now. Weather here has been pretty cool; 47 this a.m. and tonight suppose to get down to upper 30s. Heard on the news that here in Ga is suppose to be colder than this winter than last...brrrrrr.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Sam, for hosting this weekend. Dave, couldn't have chosen a better sub! Dave, will be missed, of course, but we will carry on, and look forward to the next time he joins us.
> 
> I think I like being a Chapess.
> 
> ...


Yes, we play euchre, and I often go to yahoo games to play it. I learned to play from my father at age 17 and we play it when we have a foursome. It goes fast, so many games can be played in a night. 
I am a cat lover, so if the cat found you, it must be destiny or karma or meant to be..something along those lines. I took in a stray cat "Rusty" about 25 years ago..he has been gone almost 6 years now. I found out later that I was born in the year of the tiger..and he is an orange marmalade! It had to be karma! LOL! 
I know what you mean about the vet bills, food, toys, bed, cat hair, etc. Not to mention who is going to look after it while we are away for extended period of time. The decision is yours, you will know if it feels right

June


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I have put on a large pot of beef barley vegetable soup! I do love a good wholesome bowl of soup! There is a NHL hockey game on tonight, and being a true Canadian, I love to watch it. Especially when my favorite team is playing -- Winnipeg Jets (formerly Atlanta Trashers) at Tampa Bay. The Jets game was totally something else last night!!! both teams were awesome. Final score was 9-8 for the Jets! I shall enjoy my soup and the game tonight! go Jets, go...


----------



## reeshie (Jun 27, 2011)

The Chicken for Peasants sounds delightfully delish! Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

has anyone heard from our texas rangers fan pammie? she hasn't been on all weekend.

sam

also - haven't heard from chocolate pom for a long time.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I have realized that any kitten I get may possibly outlive me, but then you never know. I decided I would save the creatures I can and not worry about the future. My vet is good about trying to find home for pets left in that situation, and in fact one of my wonderful ones came from an injured one they patched up, so I decided to rescue, and ended up with three kittens found in alleys last summer. They are quite special.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I played Euchre when I lived in Ohio but haven't met anyone since that even know the game. I imagine I would have to be coached before I could play again. It was lots of fun especially when played with a group of women.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> ...
> so it sounds as though are dave is indeed going to be busy -but i think busy in the things he loves to do. wish we could all show up for his celebration.
> 
> sam


I would love to see that celebration! Maybe next year. Or the next...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> just got back from the pet store - sally is doing fine - i just had to see her and see how she was. still hyper but you expect that in a puppy. i like the guy that runs the store - think he will really check the people that come to see sally. feel better about having her there.
> 
> bought some ointment for hickory's ear - it is all swollen -looked like a blister but when i tried to drain it all it did was bleed. think i see a vet visit in the near future. her whole ear is swollen - i did not realize; how bad it was - i'm wondering if she can even hear out of that ear. there goes a few hundred dollars. but what better place to spend it.
> 
> ...


I think this may be basically a blood blister that will go away on its own and not affect hearing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Sam, the unknown is what worries me, I guess. This cat seems clearly to have been someones cat at one time, but is now an outside cat. I live in a condo with strict rules about not letting your cats run. I wonder how that will go?
> She wouldn't tell me about her past


We had our Boys from the time they were weaned, and they used to have the run of the neighborhood. When we moved to an apartment out of necessity, we had to keep them inside, and it didn't take long for us to teach them that--the first few days were a little tricky with opening the door, but I think she'll adjust if you just work with her.

Sam, sorry to hear about Hickory's ear...hope it's better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Sam, thank you for hosting. I'm sure you'll do a great job, and I agree with you about the uniqueness of this site, it's awesome.
> ...


Come on !!!

:-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra65 - i thought texas had real winter weather - is san antonio south enough not to get very cold that you can get away without central heat?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes a lot of the older houses don't have central heat or air, they used to just make due. We live in a mobile home, but the furnace was disconnected years ago as it runs on propane and they said it was extremely inefficient, and there is no longer a propane tank to connect to. 
Normally we don't have too many days in the 40's and 30's, but last winter was an exeption to the rule. it was in the 40's quite a bit, and in the low 30's and even high 20's quite a few nights. 
Yes, today turned out beautiful, went to Seguin with a friend to have lunch and they were having their harvest festival with lots of craft booths and such, so we spent an hour or so wandering around, it was a pretty perfect day. It's up to 67 now, not bad, have the doors open.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had recorded a "great performance" of hamoet - a modern take on the story - i got carried away - hamlet died and i looked at the clock and oh my - please accept my appologies. dave would have never done this - i will do better the rest of the weekend - i promise.


Don't worry, Sam! I wasn't sure I'd have time to check into the tea party at all this week - but I'm glad I did, and you're a fine host! Thank you!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I found this rather interesting to read about Irish Soda Bread and it also has the recipe for it.
> http://www.europeancuisines.com/Peters-Mums-Soda-Bread-Recipe


Very interesting - thanks for the link! I always make Irish soda bread for St. Patrick's Day, and last year made Guinness ice cream too! Didn't know about the farl kind at all.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > i fixed some homemade potato soup, my version.
> ...


I think that's what happened - I'm too lazy to log out, so I don't have to log in but that makes sense.

I love potato soup too - perfect cool weather comfort food. The potato cheese soup in the Laurel's Kitchen cookbook is great, and I also love potato and cabbage soup (that's the Irish part of me) :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanne jones of the post intelligencer
> 
> SNICKERDOODLES
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam! I haven't made snickerdoodles since 4th grade in 4-H but I'm always happy to eat the ones other people make. I'll have to try these.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> just got back from the pet store - sally is doing fine - i just had to see her and see how she was. still hyper but you expect that in a puppy. i like the guy that runs the store - think he will really check the people that come to see sally. feel better about having her there.
> 
> bought some ointment for hickory's ear - it is all swollen -looked like a blister but when i tried to drain it all it did was bleed. think i see a vet visit in the near future. her whole ear is swollen - i did not realize; how bad it was - i'm wondering if she can even hear out of that ear. there goes a few hundred dollars. but what better place to spend it.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for Hickory's ear to get better. We have a wonderful vet - I could just go on and on about him. I like him much better and feel much more of a connection with him than with our primary care (human) physician  although she's nice enough and good at her job. I guess it's more important to me that our animals have someone who's extra caring and careful and compassionate, because we can communicate and make care choices and look out for ourselves, but our pets really can't.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just got back from the pet store - sally is doing fine - i just had to see her and see how she was. still hyper but you expect that in a puppy. i like the guy that runs the store - think he will really check the people that come to see sally. feel better about having her there.
> ...


mjs, that sounds very likely. My old dog Greta had one of those - the vet lanced and drained it and had her wear one of those space alien funnel collars for a while so she wouldn't scratch the stitches out. My then-12-year-old daughter was too embarrassed to walk her while she wore it :lol:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I think that the littler boxes and food will be a minor thing compared to the joy you will receive from this creature who needs a loving home. My beagle and tuxedo cat pay me more in comfort and love than I ever spend on them. BTW, scientific studies show that animals in the home reduced high blood pressure and stress.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Just got in from a good 50 minute walk with our 2 13 year old poodles and our daughters 2 year old poodle...a handful. I just bought a double lead and tried it out, it does help a bit. Our days are pretty warm but not hot yet, we are in our spring season. I am making lots of salads now for us and I made some rissoles this week with lots of red capsicum and onion and garlic in them. I also made a cottage pie with the same mince capsicum and onion in it...I bought a bigger tray of mince than I usually get so it has been a mince week. My men are loving it. 
Sam I read over the tea party pages and you are doing a great job. Have a good week all.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

good evening ladies and gentlemen and people of Newfoundland welcome to Hockey Night in Canada. as we speak there is still no score. Toronto Maple Leafs vs Pittsburgh Penguins. all i have to say is go leafs go. i to am glad that Winnipeg is back so hopefully Gerry Beckman (sp) will open his eyes and let Detroit go back to the Eastern Conference for next year. OK i know that won't happen but a girl and her hubby can dream...
i to want to say a big thank you to Sam for hosting you are doing a great job. i also hope that Hickory gets better soon.
on the knitting front i got brave this week and taught myself cables. i honestly have no idea what i was so scared of all these years. now because of learning this my son and hubby want me to make them cabled wrist warmers as well. my only problem is trying to figure out how to sew some flannel to the wrong side because the yarn i had is a little scratchy. plus it will add a little more warmth for the winter. 
hubby did say that there is snow in Newfoundland already. to be honest if i never see snow again i will be very happy.
well i should go now and get some more knitting done and watch the game.
go figure in the time it took to write this Toronto scored and it is now TOR 1 PIT 0 at the end of the 1st period
andrea


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> has anyone heard from our texas rangers fan pammie? she hasn't been on all weekend.
> 
> sam
> 
> also - haven't heard from chocolate pom for a long time.


Texas lost last night!


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

OMG! Gotta turn the TV on, I live just 20 miles to the east of Pittsburgh and my best friend has a season pass ticket to the Penguins hockey games in town! I can't afford that but I know U people up there in Canada are mostly hockey fans. May the ice skates slip in the right direction???! Have had our share of wet snow today which turned into rain, now have a sore throat and ear ache with a running nose so am going to make something warm to drink, like a cinnamon dulce from maxwell house but first go to see if the game is on. Love this tea party for my first visit!OK got the game on! Still Toronto 1, Pgh 0. 
Dollyso in apollo, PA, USA


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarr12 - you know you can't mention a new food without the recipe -lol - guiness ice cream - this sounds to good. do you have a recipe to share?

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I found this rather interesting to read about Irish Soda Bread and it also has the recipe for it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarrr12 - you sound like a pet owner aftre my own heart - the kind that friends say if they come back they come back as one of our pets.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just got back from the pet store - sally is doing fine - i just had to see her and see how she was. still hyper but you expect that in a puppy. i like the guy that runs the store - think he will really check the people that come to see sally. feel better about having her there.
> ...


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello from eastern North Carolina. Winter came our way this weekend so the chicken recipe is just right for me to try. Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rosaposa -- have never heard of rissoles - would you have a recipe for what you made. is it always made with mince meat?

sam



rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got in from a good 50 minute walk with our 2 13 year old poodles and our daughters 2 year old poodle...a handful. I just bought a double lead and tried it out, it does help a bit. Our days are pretty warm but not hot yet, we are in our spring season. I am making lots of salads now for us and I made some rissoles this week with lots of red capsicum and onion and garlic in them. I also made a cottage pie with the same mince capsicum and onion in it...I bought a bigger tray of mince than I usually get so it has been a mince week. My men are loving it.
> Sam I read over the tea party pages and you are doing a great job. Have a good week all.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

All the Euchre players I know are from Indiana. My dh-from IN-thinks I am crazy because I do not know how to play. I was more of a Go Fish or Old Maid card player. But I do know it is a big game in Indiana!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> rosaposa -- have never heard of rissoles - would you have a recipe for what you made. is it always made with mince meat?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


A very basic ground beef rissole is a meatball (made with the seasonings and onions and garlic as you prefer) and then instead of frying it, first you roll it in breadcrumbs and then fry it up. You can also make any kind of rissole by using the wonton wraps (found in the coolers in the grocery store). You place the mincemeat or shrimp or whatever into the triangle cone you made with the wonton wrap. Seal it closed with a flour & water mixture. Deep fry your triangle rissole. Get out your favorite dip or chutney and enjoy! Fresh garden salad goes great with this!
Here is an awesome rissole recipe! (Of course you could substitute any type of ground meat such as lamb, chicken, turkey, etc.) http://www.exclusivelyfood.com.au/2008/07/rissoles-recipe.html

Vegie rissole: http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-spicy-lentil-rissoles


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

DOLLYSO you are very right when it comes to most Canadians and i do mean most we eat, sleep, breath hockey. i'm surprised how some babies have not been born with a stick in their hand. it amazes me as to how my hubby makes it through the summer with no hockey.
i told my hubby about Dave being busy with the bonfire set up for next Saturday. his only comment was man i wish i was back home in Newfoundland on the 5th because they have an amazing time at bonfire.
to keep every one up to date Montreal just beat Boston 4-2 even better Toronto beat Pittsburgh 4-3 and Tampa Bay beat Winnipeg 1-0 late game tonight on CBC is Vancouver vs Washington it is the only time they will play each other this season.
see you all tomorrow


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Not as big on hockey as u Canadians r but did watch the game to the end as it was an exciter! But not big on any particular sport as I used to have 3 males in the house and since my husband is deceased and both boys married and out of my house, the remote rarely gets to a sports game. I truly like the winter olympics with the downhill skiing, ice skating mostly all individual competitions with the exception of hockey. I took a few years of professional ice skating lessons so long ago, I cant remember when and have been on downhill skiis since 1975 but once in a while just get out the snowshoes and content to maybe not get injured at my age these days! Crocheting and machine knitting occupy me even though the hands are full of arthritis but between crocheting and jewelry making I push them these days to their limits. Nice to meet U here, catch u again maybe tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - thank you so much for the recipes. another one to try in the near future.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nickerina said:


> I played Euchre when I lived in Ohio but haven't met anyone since that even know the game. I imagine I would have to be coached before I could play again. It was lots of fun especially when played with a group of women.


Never played Euchre, but my parents used to play Pinnacle, Cribbage, Bridge, and Canasta. And there was a game they taught us called DummRummy, it was a blast. 
It's wild that none of the people I know have any clue how to play any of those games anymore, so I haven't played any of them in years. Sad really, it's so much fun to play with a group of people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65

do you have a recipe for cabbage and potato soup. i love potato soup and make a very good one - have just never combined it with cabbage which i love.

thanks

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a little after midnight - time for me to go to bed - having trouble keeping my eyes open. hope everyone is getting a good rest on their own schedules.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Goodnight Sam! See you in the morning.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > Euchre. Haven't heard of it in years, never played.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> pammie - are you having heart palpatations - tonights the night - going to be an exciting game. not quite as exciting as last night though.
> 
> sam


Sam, Thursday night really got to me. We could have won two times and blew it! Friday night was awful. Someone said they were just beaten down. I really thought they would pull it out, but the Cards just had it. Maybe next year! I am an optimist!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Poledra65
> 
> do you have a recipe for cabbage and potato soup. i love potato soup and make a very good one - have just never combined it with cabbage which i love.
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately I don't, my dad used to make it, but didn't pass on the recipe. But, I am on the lookout for a good, as soon as I find one, I'll share.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Only on page 7, but I'm about to fall asleep! Think I'll take the dogs out and go to bed. Loving the tea party this week! Sam, you are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > )
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65
> ...


Sam:
Here is one that I make and my son loves it!

Cabbage, Potato and Baked Bean Soup

2 tsps vegetable oil
2 1/2 cups peeled and cubed potatoes
1 cup thinly sliced celery
1 onion, chopped
6 cups shredded cabbage
4 cups chicken broth
1 bay leaf
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 (15 oz) can pork and beans in tomato sauce

Directions:
Heat oil in medium size saucepan. Add potatoes, celery and onion, saute for 5 minutes
Stir in cabbage, cover and cook over medium heat until cabbage is tender.
Add broth, bay leaf, pepper and pork and beans. Heat until soup is hot and then remove bay leaf and serve.

Enjoy!

June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Sunday afternoon over here and I have only just got onto the computer (well long enough to have read the tea party and not much else). Friday night 4 kpers got together- 3 from Adelaide area and one from Sydney (Sydney being about 2 hour flight away from Adelaide). Great tiem, the next morning Doris (from Sydney) meet up again and wandered the shops- she bought of the Noir sock yarn that a posting last week talked about as well as a circular knit pro needle so she could try socks using the magic loop. I avoided spending any thing then and oproceeded to go shopping and buy some yarn after leaving her! Think I need a sleep- so many spelling mistakes in that first paragraph that I needed to correct.
I am tired- haven't slept much last two nights. First night because I just didn't sleep. Last night I had been to my BILs 50th and didn't get home until after 2.30 this morning. Had a couple of hours yeaterday efternoon knowing I would be late last night, but don't want to do that today.

A couple of weeks ago I said I would post a Pumpkin Soup recipe which I didn't get around to doing so I will post this one.
3 pt Spicy Coconut Pumpkin Soup.
(the 3pts refers to tne Weight Watchers propoints count for anyone interested).
1 tsp olive oil (our abbreviation for teaspoon)
1/2 small onion
2 gloves garlic, crushed1/2 tsp Cumin
2 tsp Curry powder
1 tsp Morrocan spice powder
1 cup chicken or vegetable stock
1 375ml can Light and Creamy evaporated milk coconut flavoured
375 ml water
2 cups pumpkin, raw diced
1 or 2 carrots, diced and raw

Saute onion and garlic in oil. Add spices and saute for about 1 minute until fragrant.
Add stock, milk, pumpkin and carrot and cook until vegetables tender (about 15 minutes).
Puree in blender or with stick mixer.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Just finished reading everyone's 'words' Sam, thank you. You have done a wonderful job. Hope everyone on the east coast is staying warm. Will try the receipt tomorrow..


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning All,
It's about 6:30 a.m. in the frozen tundra formerly known as Maryland. I won't complain, though, as I'm sure many people got a lot more snow than we did. I really don't like winter; Snow is my "4-letter S--- word! 
I'm starting to read a social history book about an area of London, and have a question for my British friends. What do the letters 'd' and 's' stand for as related to currency? I know the 'crossed L' was for a pound, and am guessing the 's' is for a shilling. Any idea of their value then and now?
Sam, you're doing a fine job as the party host this week! Hope to make the chicken receipt for my daughter and her husband this week. Sounds delish!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning All,
> It's about 6:30 a.m. in the frozen tundra formerly known as Maryland. I won't complain, though, as I'm sure many people got a lot more snow than we did. I really don't like winter; Snow is my "4-letter S--- word!
> I'm starting to read a social history book about an area of London, and have a question for my British friends. What do the letters 'd' and 's' stand for as related to currency? I know the 'crossed L' was for a pound, and am guessing the 's' is for a shilling. Any idea of their value then and now?
> Sam, you're doing a fine job as the party host this week! Hope to make the chicken receipt for my daughter and her husband this week. Sounds delish!


From memory, before decimilation in the seventies, the d stood for pence. Doesn;t make sense but I remember things costing 3d. A packet of crisps was 3d. and there were penny chews costing 1d.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, its sunday morn here. getting ready for church and drinking my first cup o caffiene. good "T" party sam. glad your puppy is doing ok, someone will come in and fall in love with her. except for our shelties,( we are on our 2nd one and she is 14 yrs old, bless her. she tolerates our maddi, the 6 month old snorkie,) our kitties and maddi have been adopted. fell in love with maddi when i saw her and i guess the fact that bailey is 14. gotta tell ya, love her, but my you forget the puppy energy. never had a inside cat till we got tootie,found her on top of our tire, loved her, what a personality, had her for several months, lost her to impacted hair ball, so now when i clip Harper and Scouts nails i put some hair ball goop on their foot for them to clean off and it keeps the insides greased. there is something about a cats personality and actions that just crack me up. they co exist fairly well, we do have to rescue bailey from time to time, maddi, just doesn't understand why she doesn't like her jumping on her. duh. we have an amazing vet, lots of time he only charges you for your meds. he has been in bussiness for so long, and does a lot of cattle and they say thats where he makes his money from. but if you bring in a rescue, lots of time, he does them for nothing, may not have pets after he leaves practice. nothing is cheap now. but we love the company and intertainment.
card games, we play canasta, phase 10 is popular around here now. used to play poker with just family, for nickles or pennies, just fun. i will have to see what euchre is about. i play gin rummy on my card game by hoyle, don't play with real people, but i play with an alien, roswell, or harley a bear. the game lets the charactors talk back to you. i used to play on line Canasta with a friend in IN. but she had a crummy internet connection, so that didn't last long, ok, gotta go get dressed. everyone have a blessed day. Jesus Loves You


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, all. Getting ready for church as well. It is 42 here now, so will have to wear long sleeves today, lol. One of our local knitting shops is open Sundays afternoons, so may have to wander over there.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> bellestarr12 - you know you can't mention a new food without the recipe -lol - guiness ice cream - this sounds to good. do you have a recipe to share?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive, Sam  I haven't made the honey chocolate sauce, so can't comment on it. One of my students one-upped me by making the ice cream with double chocolate stout (to be found at places like Total Wine, the big box liquor store chain) and I'm going to try that next.

Guinness Ice Cream with Dark Chocolate-Honey Sauce

12 ounces Guinness 
2 cups heavy cream 
2 cups whole milk 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 vanilla bean, split in half lengthwise 
6 egg yolks

In a large saucepan, simmer the Guinness until reduced by 3/4 in volume, about 8 minutes.

Combine the cream, milk, and sugar in a medium, heavy saucepan. Scrape the seeds from the vanilla bean into the pan and add the vanilla bean halves. Bring to a gentle boil over medium heat. Remove from the heat.

Beat the egg yolks in a medium bowl. Whisk 1 cup of the hot cream into the egg yolks. Gradually add the egg mixture in a slow, steady stream, to the hot cream. Cook over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally, until the mixture thickens enough to coat the back of a spoon and reaches 170 degrees F. on an instant-read thermometer, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat and strain through a fine mesh strainer into a clean container.

Cover with plastic wrap, pressing down against the surface to keep a skin from forming. Chill in the refrigerator for 2 hours.

Remove from refrigerator and add the Guinness reduction, whisking until well blended. Pour into the bowl of an ice cream machine and freeze according to the manufacturer's instructions. Transfer to an airtight container and freeze until ready to serve.

Dark Chocolate-Honey Sauce: 
 2 cups whipping cream 
1/4 cup honey 
20 ounces bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

In a medium saucepan, scald cream and honey medium heat. Remove from the heat. Place the chocolate in a heatproof bowl. Add the hot cream, let sit for 2 minutes, then whisk until smooth. Whisk in the vanilla. Let stand until cool but still pourable. Serve over Guinness ice cream.
Yield: 1 quart


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

All this talk about cats makes me think about my ex-mother-in-law, who said she didn't like cats because they were all the same, all sneaky and nasty and untrainable. Poor woman! Of course, she was something of a control freak and had the most neurotic dog I've ever known, poor thing.

I've had cats (and dogs) since childhood, and as all you cat owners know, they're all different, just like we are. As for training, ours have us very well trained! And they even do a few things we've trained them to do - they eat when we put the food down, for instance! :roll:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Sam!



thewren said:


> bellestarrr12 - you sound like a pet owner aftre my own heart - the kind that friends say if they come back they come back as one of our pets.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here are the links to a couple of cabbage soups that sound good. I've downloaded the recipes but haven't tried them yet. However, I've made recipes from both sites and been happy with them 

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/09/health/nutrition/09recipehealth.html?ref=cabbage

http://www.marthastewart.com/343492/cabbage-vegetable-soup


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > I played Euchre when I lived in Ohio but haven't met anyone since that even know the game. I imagine I would have to be coached before I could play again. It was lots of fun especially when played with a group of women.
> ...


I personally think that the video and computer games have replaced the card games and the socializing that goes along with it. Anyone in nursing homes, retirement living homes, etc. would love to have people come in and play these ole games with them. The nursing home my husband is in usually has eucher and crib cards going. Twice a month they have a tournament where "outside players" come in and partner up with the residents to play all day. (haha, can you see the young ones of today, playing with X-box in their old age?)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Sounds good and yummy!!! The only thing different that I have been doing with potatoe-cabbage soup is to leave out the beans and replace them with chopped bacon and a teaspoon of dry dill, and pepper to taste. Sometimes I replace the cabbage with a cup of penny carrots and make a potatoe-carrot soup. Of course one also can add one cup of canned milk/cream to make a cream soup. Sometimes I will take the potatoe masher and mash away to get the potatoes to break up more. I have found a real starchy potatoe is best for the potatoe soup. (I think I spell potatoe wrong?? with the "e" on the end?? I dont know, I have seen this spelled both ways)

It certainly is good on a chilly day!!!


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, it is unfortunate that our society is losing their social skills to these puters. I used to play board games, in particular scrabble and cards with my grandson when he was younger, even had the board set up when he was eating breakfast and got him off to school. He graduated from high school is age 18, can't find a job and is addicted to computer games! It is sad. I played enough monopoly in my days to last the rest of my life and am just concerned about how many children and adults are hooked on these computers. Even my son complains about his wife on Facebook and Farmville and doesnt get any laundry or housework done at age 45! It is sick and society needs to discipline themselves away from the computers as much as some are so addicted. I do think there are purposes that are positive on here but just as many negatives.Have fond memories of my Dads family playing cards every Sunday together with penneys. It got the families together.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Prayers and blessings for all those hit by the early snow storm/blizzard in the eastern Canadian provinces and the Northeastern US states, esp. Mass. Prayers for all those who have lost loved ones in this storm. May the rest of you all be safe on this day (Reformation Sunday).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks junelouise - it's certainly coming into soup season in this part of the country. i love making soup - so much better than store bought.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I play two games on the internet. Bejewel helps me with the eye-hand coordination that has become difficult for me because of the fibromyalgia. And the other one is solitaire because I a dyslexic with numbers, this helps me see the organization of them. I also will play the solitaire with my deck of cards. But I do think that one also needs to know when the computer generated games are interferring with the activities of daily living.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - the recipe sounds good -question - what if you used evporated milk that didn't taste like coconut? i'm the only one in the family that likes coconut.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarr12 -thanks for the recipe. sounds wonderful. have you ever made it?

i think you cannot be a control freak and have cats - it's almost an oxymoron - control - cats. it just doesn't work. i agree - they do some things that you tell them - like eat when you put the food down. 

i can put my cats out but if they don't feel like doing anything they will scratch the door to come back in. then when they have made up their mind that they want to go outside and do their stuff - they do. 

they also know just where to lay that will cause the most trouble.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Yes, thank you, I've got it saved, that sounds sooo good.

:lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DOLLYSO said:


> Yes, it is unfortunate that our society is losing their social skills to these puters. I used to play board games, in particular scrabble and cards with my grandson when he was younger, even had the board set up when he was eating breakfast and got him off to school. He graduated from high school is age 18, can't find a job and is addicted to computer games! It is sad. I played enough monopoly in my days to last the rest of my life and am just concerned about how many children and adults are hooked on these computers. Even my son complains about his wife on Facebook and Farmville and doesnt get any laundry or housework done at age 45! It is sick and society needs to discipline themselves away from the computers as much as some are so addicted. I do think there are purposes that are positive on here but just as many negatives.Have fond memories of my Dads family playing cards every Sunday together with penneys. It got the families together.


It's so very true, I play a couple games on facebook with my Stepmother and sister in law, but it's not my life, it's what I do while knitting or when I'm home all alone after all my chores are done, and chitchatting with my family, i can play and chitchat with them, lol...otherwise, I'd rather be here chitchatting with ya'll. :-D 
I play yatzee with my son, he's a horrible speller so scrabble's out, but he'll play anything if I just ask him too, he's 26.

And Puzzles, do people do puzzles anymore, I love love love a good 1500 piece puzzle, or bigger.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - the recipe sounds good -question - what if you used evporated milk that didn't taste like coconut? i'm the only one in the family that likes coconut.
> 
> sam


Sam..I would suggest buying real coconut milk..I use it to make coconut rice.

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank jeanlouise - i will definitely try it even if i am the only one that would eat it - i'll surprise them with it.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Hi all, the weather here in northern California is absolutely gorgeous. I am going to a very fancy wedding this afternoon--black tie and all--in San Francisco. Just got back from having my nails done to match my dress-- isn't that silly? My husband and two sons are wearing tuxes and their ties match my dress too. I hope it all works and we don't look like a bad version of Gladys Knight and the Pips.


Really did LOL at that! Hope you enjoy the wedding & I'm sure you'll all look great.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DOLLYSO said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is unfortunate that our society is losing their social skills to these puters. I used to play board games, in particular scrabble and cards with my grandson when he was younger, even had the board set up when he was eating breakfast and got him off to school. He graduated from high school is age 18, can't find a job and is addicted to computer games! It is sad. I played enough monopoly in my days to last the rest of my life and am just concerned about how many children and adults are hooked on these computers. Even my son complains about his wife on Facebook and Farmville and doesnt get any laundry or housework done at age 45! It is sick and society needs to discipline themselves away from the computers as much as some are so addicted. I do think there are purposes that are positive on here but just as many negatives.Have fond memories of my Dads family playing cards every Sunday together with penneys. It got the families together.
> ...


We play games together as a family. My children are 13,16 and 18. We were away last week and the evenings were spent playing games together- the children didn't have computers with them so no chance of computer games. But saying that we do play games at other times together as well. In our house we have 'electronic game free' days- Sunday is our regular day and some other times in the week too and they are restricted to how long they are on these games. They don't argue about it, it's quite normal to them as that is what we have always done. So on 'egf' days out comes the scrabble board and packs of cards. Unfortunately this is not normal for most families.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning All,
> It's about 6:30 a.m. in the frozen tundra formerly known as Maryland. I won't complain, though, as I'm sure many people got a lot more snow than we did. I really don't like winter; Snow is my "4-letter S--- word!
> I'm starting to read a social history book about an area of London, and have a question for my British friends. What do the letters 'd' and 's' stand for as related to currency? I know the 'crossed L' was for a pound, and am guessing the 's' is for a shilling. Any idea of their value then and now?
> Sam, you're doing a fine job as the party host this week! Hope to make the chicken receipt for my daughter and her husband this week. Sounds delish!


You're right s was for shilling and d (it was a shortened form of a latin word which I can't remember) was for penny. There were 20 shillings in a pound and 12 pennies in a shilling. A shilling would be the same as 5p now - there are 100p in a pound. Hope this helps.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

After we moved back home to live with my dad, we used to play a game called "Screw Your Neighbor" every Saturday nite. My Aunts, my dad, his girl friend, my son and husband and I. We would alternate houses and have a good time. When we were kids, my dad played games with us on Sunday his only day off. In the summer we packed a picnic and went to the lake for the day. Its funny now my friends remember those Sunday and remark on how great my dad was.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all! Just caught up with all the posts. It is rainy here today. I had a great time yesterday with my high school buddies. Some weren't there and we missed them dearly. All the talk about playing cards. I remember as a child playing Canasta, Rummy (both can't remember anymore), Crazy Eights, Old Maid, Go Fish and Russian Rummy. I still enjoy Russian Rummy. I'm going to get away from the computer for a while and knit. See you later!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Okay...now we're needing potato soup & potato/cabbage soup recipes. It's chilly here in southern WI, the sky is very dark in the west...so rain seems to be in our forecast. Perfect soup weather! Y'all are making me hungry.

Sam, we made your chicken for peasants last night...SO yummy! I used some white meat as well...I think the dark meat works better; it doesn't get so dry. But, all-in-all it was a great hit! Thanks! We made enough for leftovers, so dinner tonight is all set.

I bought a pile of potatoes and cabbage at a farm stand, so I'm looking forward to the soup recipes!

Carol (IL)



bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cmaliza, you just need to go back a few pages to find the recipes! They are yummy delicious too!! Never tried potatoe-cheese soup!


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't help ya on the potato soup recipes but here's a good one for the suddenly cold days we've reached here on the east coast. Yesterday was rainy and in the low 40­­s. Had our first hard freeze last night, low 20s. Not used to that in the mid-Atlantic/Southern Maryland.

Continuing to work on my wash cloths.

Quick and easy Italian Wedding Soup

Frozen meatballs - two bags
4 cans chicken broth
1 can beefy mushroom soup (I've only found Campbell's makes this, but maybe others will have better luck; warning, not all stores carry it so you can substitute beef broth)
1 box frozen spinach
1 cup orzo
Parmesan cheese for topping

Note here that you can use more orzo, just add more broth proportionally

Sear the meatballs for five minutes in the bottom of a large stock pot or chili pot. Horizontal orientation is better for this meal.

Add all soup, broth and spinach.

Let cook for about an hour until meatballs are heated and spinach is well mixed in. Medium heat, no more.

About 20 minutes before serving, add orzo and cook in the soup.

Season with salt and pepper, but I recommend careful on the salt since the broth is pretty salty in my opinion.

Top with parmesan cheese in bowls.

Yum-o

My kids, who think that anything that is green and leafy is poisonous, gobbled it up. When I asked my husband to go to the store for me, he groaned, until he saw the list. His eyes lit up when he saw the ingredients for the "yummy meatball soup" and out the door he flew!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I well remember summer nights with the card tables set up....a form of canasta called "Chilian". Anyone ever play that? We'd have anywhere from 6-10 people playing. And mom always cheated...always flipping back through the discard pile..."just checking". HA! Loads of fun! I also loved playing "Casino" with my older brother...a great way to practice math for a youngster. Of course, I was taught Gin Rummy by the master..my Dad, who was nicknamed "Ol' Lightnin'". He'd "go down/out" so fast! Few could beat him! He was a crafty card player. Ahhhhh...fond memories!

Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I did come across them as I was proceeding through the pages. Thanks.



5mmdpns said:


> Cmaliza, you just need to go back a few pages to find the recipes! They are yummy delicious too!! Never tried potatoe-cheese soup!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is so nice to go down the card playing memory lane! I never did play canasta as no one I knew played it. We did play a lot of board games. Anyone remember tiddly winks? Baby brother always sat on Mom's lap and she helped get the winks into the cup for him! Sorry was a great game and parcheesy (dont think I spelled it right). We always had a checker board and also the snakes & ladders game. Scrabble came later once we knew how to do spelling.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Cmaliza, you just need to go back a few pages to find the recipes! They are yummy delicious too!! Never tried potatoe-cheese soup!


Yes, I posted my cabbage, potatoe and baked bean soup receipe.. it may sound weird, but the baked beans make it delicious!

June


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sunday---- Taught Sunday school but skipped church, brushed the snow off the foot bridge so it wouldn't be so dangerous, had lunch with our youngest son before sending him back to college, watched a little bull riding and worked on the NYT crossword puzzle. Now I'm having some peppermint tea and "goofing off" at the computer before picking up some knitting. My kind of a full day.

Oldest son's girlfriend's day??? She completed her first ever marathon (Marine Corps marathon in Washington, D.C.) this morning. We are proud of her and her accomplishment but I have NO interest in ever doing that myself. She got my husband to do an ING 1/2 marathon in Philadelphia last year. That only confirmed my suspicion that I am better suited to the role of spectator!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

YIKES....on our way to Presque Isle, Maine. My husband has a two week 'coverage' for the hospital there. I am bringing my winter clothes for sure.brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening everyone, 
You have done a fine job Sam, recipe sounds delicious. 
We have pretty much competed our move, I am VERY disappointed with the owners of this house. The blinds are broken, need replacing, they didn't paint at all, doesn't look like the place has been painted in years. You can see the out line of where pictures were hung on the walls. The landlord wanted us to delay our move so the owner could do some work on the house, the only thing they did was replace the outside light fixture at the front door and put on a new lock to the shed in the back. 
Im sure the landlord wont be too pleased after I voice my opinion

My girls stepmom finally had her surgery on Fri, she is looking at 3 months of physical therapy after she gets home. The way it looks the accident was her fault, going to be an expensive lesson after it's all said and done. 

It's a rainy fall day here, of course it had to start raining right before I left work .. :-(

Have a great week everyone 
Hugs 
Marion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - i'm glad you enjoyed the chicken. i think it's pretty good too.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to try all the soup recipes I've collected from KP members. We're expecting a frost warning tonight so I hope to make soups this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dara allen - thanks so much for the recipe - that is a definite keeper - it's soup season here too - two nights of heavy frost - the tomatoes have finally bitten the dust. i should not complain - the northeast coast is far worse off than we are.

thanks again 

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember every Saturday as a child my mom and her female friends would gather at our house and play canasta. I remember playing it also but can't for the life of me remember how now. When scrabble came out mom and her girl friends switched to playing scrabble. I'm addicted to playing it myself on my phone. LOL!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

We play a version of canasta called hand & foot when my mom's older sister is here & they play you should hear the way they talk to each other it really funny. On some of the Sundays that my brother's girls are here we play Mexican train Dominos. I play several games on Facebook with family in other states & I have made some new friends in other places that I play with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> (I think I spell potatoe wrong?? with the "e" on the end?? I dont know, I have seen this spelled both ways)
> 
> It certainly is good on a chilly day!!!


I never know whether to put an e on the end of potato and tomato either- it may be one of those things that is different from place to place. But then I get confused with words with double letters in them, rabbit or rabitt? for example (today as soon as I looked at them I knew it was rabbit but sometimes I can't tell even when it is written especially when hand written). I have finally managed to work out necessary- could never work out wheter c, s or r were doubles and one two or three of them. Spelling was always a problem for me, I remember one night spending hours learning my spelling, confident that for once I would get them all right. And then I got sick and was kept home for the day! And it took me a lot of concerted effort on this site to get stitch right- I kept putting stich- and that has no doubles (in case you couldn't tell!)


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Potato is without the 'e' you add 'es' when referring to plural then it is potatoes ... or tomato / tomatoes 

it's funny, my co-worker and I were talking about the English language and spelling and how difficult it is for people to learn, like the word to .. too ... two depending on the meaning ... 

spell check is good .. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - the recipe sounds good -question - what if you used evporated milk that didn't taste like coconut? i'm the only one in the family that likes coconut.
> 
> sam


No problems with subsututing evaporated mik. often pumpkin soup calls for cream but this is much lower in fat and has calcium also so much healthier. Could also use plain milk but not as creamy.

Talking about milk. I was talking to someone who spent 6 months in a Central Asian country. I asked if they had milk there. Just before she went there they started getting wet milk! She was very confused thinking she was misunderstanding the language. But no up till then they had only had powdered milk and so milk was dry. Hence wet milk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Potato is without the 'e' you add 'es' when referring to plural then it is potatoes ... or tomato / tomatoes
> 
> it's funny, my co-worker and I were talking about the English language and spelling and how difficult it is for people to learn, like the word to .. too ... two depending on the meaning ...
> 
> spell check is good .. LOL


But it doesn't help for to, too or two or their and there or where and were or... Or as in my post on powdered milk I couldn't work out where to put the d and spell check only gave me powered. Wonder what powered milk would do?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

darowil said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Potato is without the 'e' you add 'es' when referring to plural then it is potatoes ... or tomato / tomatoes
> ...


Not spelling, but my cousin posted this on facebook, and it is somewhat apropos!

English. The scariest language ever.

"English doesn't borrow from other languages. English follows other languages down dark alleys, knocks them over, and goes through their pockets for loose grammar."


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And Puzzles, do people do puzzles anymore, I love love love a good 1500 piece puzzle, or bigger.


My 27 yo daughter does jigsaw puzzles- she often borrows some of mine. In London after christmas one year I got a Christmas jigsaw from Harrods and now it is done every Christmas by us- and my 7 yo who is not good at them joins in. And my husband who never does them even joins in for a while. One of the most important things for us to do over christmas.

That paragraph raised one of the other spellings spell check doesn't help bought/brought. I went to use one for got and then raised but didn't know which one I needed so changed the word!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> bellestarr12 -thanks for the recipe. sounds wonderful. have you ever made it?
> 
> i think you cannot be a control freak and have cats - it's almost an oxymoron - control - cats. it just doesn't work. i agree - they do some things that you tell them - like eat when you put the food down.
> 
> ...


Sam you are so right cats do find the best spot to be in the way to have a nap. when i was younger we had a cat named Tiger his fave spot to sleep was in the doorway between the living room and dining room. he would always claw us for trying to get around him but we had no choice if we wanted to get to the kitchen. as for Mr. Whiskers that my parents have now he will sit at the front door to go out and when you open it sometimes he will go right away some times he won't and sometimes my mom gives him the 3 count and he goes out. i also had a cat not long after i moved out on my own for the 1st time that i trained to fetch the cat treats or i would never get out the front door because he would be out in the hall faster than i could blink and then it would take forever to catch him again. his name was Askem he was a little different every morning i would wake up to find him asleep on my chest with his bum in my face. he was the sweetest baby i could have ever asked for
as for the card game issue. i have not played Euchre in ages. i use to play speed at lunch in high school and i now (my own fault i have no excuse for it)miss my weekly game of gin rummy with my mom and some times my dad would play as well. i also use to play Cribbage with my dad. i have taught my son how to play as well and he's only 8 well 9 end of Nov.
well i should go now and put my little one to bed as he fell asleep on the couch
hope everyone has a great night/day full of yarn fun


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably keep you in the bathroom a good deal.

sam

Or as in my post on powdered milk I couldn't work out where to put the d and spell check only gave me powered. Wonder what powered milk would do?[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dara allen how large are the cans of broth? Didn't know what orzo was either but found out from wikipedia that it is what I know as risoni.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


That is funny, I'll have to try to remember that


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Wow you are all still on. I had to go and just thought I would read the posts. Glad someone gave you the rissole recipe Sam. I use premium ground mince and put lots of grated or chopped veggies that I have at the time and I put in lots of onion. You can add chilly powder or other spices if you like. My DH taught me how to make these when we married...good economical meal and I do them with tuna out of a can for the non meat eaters too.
Anyway have a great week all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DOLLYSO said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is unfortunate that our society is losing their social skills to these puters. I used to play board games, in particular scrabble and cards with my grandson when he was younger, even had the board set up when he was eating breakfast and got him off to school. He graduated from high school is age 18, can't find a job and is addicted to computer games! It is sad. I played enough monopoly in my days to last the rest of my life and am just concerned about how many children and adults are hooked on these computers. Even my son complains about his wife on Facebook and Farmville and doesnt get any laundry or housework done at age 45! It is sick and society needs to discipline themselves away from the computers as much as some are so addicted. I do think there are purposes that are positive on here but just as many negatives.Have fond memories of my Dads family playing cards every Sunday together with penneys. It got the families together.
> ...


 ;-) yes, i love a good puzzle in the winter time, i work one at my bfast table and it has windows around it, i watch birds at the 5 feeders there, i keep up with what birds i see each winter, my problem is making myself get up. but its peaceful to sit with your first cuppa in the morn. i like the big ones also.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

We just ate this delicious soup! I didn't have the beans to add but did add chicken leg meat and bacon. I also left the skins on the potatoes. It was so tasty and good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

here are 2 of our all time favorite soups, i sorta tweeked the potato soup until i got it to my liking. 
Auntie Lala's Potato Soup
6 diced potatoes
1 can evaporated milk
1 cup soup cream
1/2 cup each finely chopped- onion, celery, carrots
1 can cream of chicken soup or cream of mushroom
salt and pepper to taste
cook all the veggies first in water just covering them.
i slightly mash mine.
mix cream soup, milk & sour cream until blended & Add to potato mixture. salt and pepper to taste 
warm on low. 
this makes a rich, creamy soup

Vegetable Bean soup
3 slices bacon, chopped 2-15oz cans great northern beans
1 onion, diced 3 cups chicken broth
2 stalks celery, diced 6 cups fresh spinach,i used 
2 small diced carrots frozen
2 diced zucchini 1/4 cup grated parmesean cheese
1 clove diced garlic
1 can 14oz. chopped tomatoes, undrained. 

1. cook bacon till crisp. Add onions, celery and carrots; cook 5 min. Add zucchini and garlic; cook 3 min. Add tomatoes, drained beans, broth and ground pepper to taste.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 10 min. Stir in spinach. Ladle into soup bowls and top with grated cheese. makes 10 cups. 
the combination of the beans, tomatoes and spinach is a wonderful blend in taste. Enjoy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - thanks for the soup recipe - they look delicious - 

sam


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> bellestarr12 -thanks for the recipe. sounds wonderful. have you ever made it?
> 
> i think you cannot be a control freak and have cats - it's almost an oxymoron - control - cats. it just doesn't work. i agree - they do some things that you tell them - like eat when you put the food down.
> 
> ...


I have made the Guinness ice cream and it was fantastic!

Our (totally indoor) cats, especially Sophie, scratched the paint off the bottom of our newly painted bedroom door. The only way to ensure getting to sleep has been to close them into a room at the other end of the house - with the length of the house and 2 closed doors between us they give up and go to sleep themselves, or at least I assume they do. That's as much control as we've been able to exercise : roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea - the afghan is off the needles - the ends are woven in and it's ready for fringe. it's not a very wide afghan - next time i will co more stitches - just underestimated what i would need with the pattern i was using.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally read all of the posts and copied the recipes! Now I guess I'll put in my 2 cents!
Recipes sound delicious! I really like soups, and even though the weather in Texas is weird, we do have some cold days for soups and chile. Yes, the weather is crazy. I rarely wear a coat unless the wind is blowing and it is really cold. I have sat in some miserable football games, because I don't have a warm coat! There are also days in the winter months that we wear shorts and sandals! Lately, it has really seemed like fall, beautiful sunny days on the cool side. Loving it!
The game for ladies' night in North Texas is Bunco. I don't belong to a group, but have played occasionally. I agree that computers and video games have lessened the use of card and board games. But since I really don't have anyone to play with, I will use this technology. I do prefer to play with friends instead of alone.
My DD and I have 3 dogs, 1 cat, and 2 fish. We lost on second black cat last March. One of her coworkers is trying to talk her into getting another cat, but we are a little concerned that our puppy could hurt a kitten. He is 8 months old and is a big dog. Don't know what he weighs, but was 57 lbs at 6 months.
Have really missed the party this weekend. I've been working on my house while I had my DD to help. We still have a lot to do, but got a lot done today. Much of it is leftovers from getting new flooring and having to move some things into the garage. Plus, I have brought things from my mother's that I have to make room for. Then I want to have the inside painted. All of this needs to be done by Thanksgiving! My DS is worried that we won't be able to find a painter that can do it by then! I hope she is wrong!
Great tea party this week. And, Sam, you have been a fantastic host! I know it won't end tonight, so I guess I'll just say good night and talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I have so enjoyed all of the weekend posts. I enjoy all of what everyone has shared this weekend and had fun checking in. Reading each post has been a priority! The recipes sounded so tasty that I had to try one of the soups. I enjoy making soup on cool, drizzly fall days anyway and the potato soup was truly delicious. I have spent so much time on the iPad that I haven't been knitting. I have an afghan that is almost done but it did not get the attention it needs with me on this website! I have been knitting since I was 9 years old, taught originally by my Camp Fire leader. I've knitted most of the time since but have not grown as a knitter as much as I would like to have. That is a renewed goal. Thank you all for sharing which is so encouraging! Off to my waiting afghan!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the idea of going to rest homes to play with the residents. I had never thought of that, thank you.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Guess this is really over as it is 1:00 AM on Mon. Couldn't sleep so thought I would check in. I see Sam is still online or was a few minutes ago. Mayb I can sleep now after reading these posts. Good Night!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning All,

Firstly I'd like to thank Sam for being an absolutely brill guest host this weekend. Some really interesting discussions and nostalgic strolls down memory lane, I hope he's had lots of fun minding the shop whilst I've been down in Sussex.

Lots of great receipts, I've clipped loads to my _Cloud Cookbook_ thanks to everybody being so generous sharing their family favourites.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought I'd post a few photos of the area I've been this weekend, it's a very beautiful part of England on the South Downs. I stayed in the Arun Valley and the weather in the South of England is very mild at the moment, about 50degF at night and about 60degF during the day, but misty and damp.

Just North of Arundel is the town of Amberley which has a working Industrial Heritage Museum in a chalk pit where lime was produced up until the 1960s. There are exhibitions covering wood-turning, birch broomstick making, stained glass, printing, telephony and wireless, transport and buses as well as industrial narrow gauge railways and lime production. For anyone who remembers the James Bond movie _A View to a Kill_, this was the location used for the _Main Strike Mine_.

The river Arun goes down to the sea and comes out at Littlehampton and there's a spectacular view of the marina from the _Look & Sea_ museum's tower observation room.

Of course, the main reason I was down was for _Bonfire_ involving a torchlight procession through the town to the green on the seafront where there is a huge celebration bonfire which has taken an entire week to build, you can get some idea of the scale from the man in the picture. Littlehampton has its celebration on the last Saturday of October, althought _Guy Fawkes Night_ itself is the 5th of November and I will be writing a bit about it this week.

Hope you like the pics
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning All,
> It's about 6:30 a.m. in the frozen tundra formerly known as Maryland. I won't complain, though, as I'm sure many people got a lot more snow than we did. I really don't like winter; Snow is my "4-letter S--- word!
> I'm starting to read a social history book about an area of London, and have a question for my British friends. What do the letters 'd' and 's' stand for as related to currency? I know the 'crossed L' was for a pound, and am guessing the 's' is for a shilling. Any idea of their value then and now?
> Sam, you're doing a fine job as the party host this week! Hope to make the chicken receipt for my daughter and her husband this week. Sounds delish!


You're talking about _Real Money_, before the nasty complicated decimal system arrived. Britsh currency was £.s.d., known as L.S.D., not the drug! The pound sign '£' is the same as the Italian Lire currency symbol, the letters are Latin and stand for _librae. solidi, denarii_. We still use the same pound sign, _GBP_ and _PNDSTG_ are only used on international transactions.

The old system was created by Italian bankers, they controlled currency exchange used for internatonal trade within Europe from the twelfth century onwards, hence the Latin names. The system they used was very logical because the number of factors made sums easy. A pound was divide into twenty shillings and the shilling into 12 pence, this meant there were two hundred and forty pence in a pound. Originally there was a quarter penny, or _farthing_ (until 1950s) and a halfpenny coin (until 1960s). The threepenny bit (quarter shilling) and sixpence (half shilling) were particularly useful coins, as was the _half crown_, worth 2s 6d or one-eighth of a pound.

If one compares the factors of the pre-decimal currency with the new money, the decimal system's shortcomings are obvious:

Factors of 100 - 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, 20, 25, 50, 100

Factors of 240 - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 20, 24, 30, 40, 48, 60, 80, 120, 240

The loss of three, six and twelve as factors was particularly inconvenient since many goods were sold in dozens or half-dozens; the decimal system yields messy decimal fractions, it hastened the demise of mental arithmethic and boosted sales of the new pocket calculators no end!

The converson could never be even, it worked out:

1d = half a new pence
2d and 3d = one new pence
4d = one and a half new pence
5d = two new pence
6d = two and a half new pence
7d = three new pence
8d = three and a half new pence
9d and 10d = four new pence
11d = four and a half new pence
12d or one shilling = five new pence

The currencies ran in parallel for three months then the old prices were removed. Nobody understood the value of the new and unfamiliar coins, prices rocketed. It wasn't the expensive items, something that was fifteen pounds before decimalisation was still fifteen pounds, it was the small items under a pound where the increases happened. 3s 9d (3/9d) converts to 19p, but within a year this item was 39p (seven shillings and ninepence).

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Potato is without the 'e' you add 'es' when referring to plural then it is potatoes ... or tomato / tomatoes
> 
> it's funny, my co-worker and I were talking about the English language and spelling and how difficult it is for people to learn, like the word to .. too ... two depending on the meaning ...
> 
> spell check is good .. LOL


English spelling is horrendously tricky sometimes, the modern spellings used in the UK were mostly laid down by Samuel Johnson's great work _A Dictionary of The English Language_ which was finally completed in 1755. Until then spellings had been 'local' with a great many variations, his dictionary standardised the language.

The differences between the American and English spelling of words is all down to timing. Given the slightly strained relationship at the time, Americans were not about to adopt the latest ideas from England, so it was never adopted. In many instances, American English is older than English English!

The same thing happened when Britain standardised weights and measures in the nineteenth century, the choice of name was unfortunate. _The Imperial System of Weights and Measures_ might be very logical, but a name like that was never going to catch on in America, that's why a US Pint differs from a UK Pint.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back, Dave. Your pictures are great - thanks for sharing them with us! 
Thanks, too, for the explanation of the currencies. What a problem the conversion must have been! Fortunately, we have not gone through such a conversion as that (at least in my lifetime); just continued devaluation.
Sam has been a very competent and diligent host this weekend. You left us in good hands!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Welcome back, Dave. Your pictures are great - thanks for sharing them with us!
> Thanks, too, for the explanation of the currencies. What a problem the conversion must have been! Fortunately, we have not gone through such a conversion as that (at least in my lifetime); just continued devaluation.
> Sam has been a very competent and diligent host this weekend. You left us in good hands!


It is a beautiful part of the country, a pity the weather was less than perfect for photography, the technical term is _mizzle_, very fine misty drizzle!

It was great fun, bonfire-building requires a lot of skill, that 25ft high monster took the Littlehampton Bonfire Society five days to construct. They have to burn fiercely but evenly and collapse in on themselves, you could feel the heat from it 50 yards away!

Glad I've managed to clarify how the old money worked. The change was planned for years, but it was still a tremendous upheaval and most people were confused by it. Regardless of the issues of sovereignty etc., involved in joining the Eurozone, a lot of the resistance to changing our currency is the memory of what happened forty years ago!

I think Sam did brilliantly, I'm so glad he was willing to stand in for me.

Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Potato is without the 'e' you add 'es' when referring to plural then it is potatoes ... or tomato / tomatoes
> ...


Welcome back Dave, fabulous pictures.
I was telling my 16yr old about when we came to the States the first time in 1975. I was 10/11 yrs old, we were here for 18 mths so we had to go to school, it was very challenging for my brother's and I. Always got things wrong in spelling and didn't know why, I spelled words the way we do in Scotland, not knowing there was a difference in the States. It took a while for me to figure things out. Then in '78 we went back home, that was another horrible adjustment.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> here are 2 of our all time favorite soups, i sorta tweeked the potato soup until i got it to my liking.
> Auntie Lala's Potato Soup
> 6 diced potatoes
> 1 can evaporated milk
> ...


what a jumbled mess this recipe came out as, i was putting it in two columns, and then it comes out like this, anyway, i use a box of frozen chopped spinach in mine., if you can decyfer this mess its really a good tasteing soup.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This party goes on and on - I've been reading the posts since Saturday and now it's Monday and my husband is saying, ''Are you still on that computer?''!!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> This party goes on and on - I've been reading the posts since Saturday and now it's Monday and my husband is saying, ''Are you still on that computer?''!!


When it comes to the Tea Party where else would you want to be ..LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

scotslass said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > This party goes on and on - I've been reading the posts since Saturday and now it's Monday and my husband is saying, ''Are you still on that computer?''!!
> ...


So true, I think I'm addicted! Welcome back Dave and many thanks to Sam - you did a great job.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pics, Dave. I know you had a wonderful trip. My daughter is going with her half sister on a school sponsored trip to London and Paris in June. She is so excited and I'm envious! She asked if I wanted to go, but finances say to stay home and take care of the pets. I will get there one day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank jeanlouise - i will definitely try it even if i am the only one that would eat it - i'll surprise them with it.
> 
> sam


Sam, I have used coconut milk and don't find that it has the particular flavor that the meat has; I'd try it anyway and just not tell them until afterward (if ever). 

Scotslass, look into your lease--when something needs fixing around here and I know it will take a while and I know I can do it myself, I can get the materials to fix it and send the receipt to the landlord to deduct from our rent. If you don't want to do it all yourself, of course (big jobs like painting...ugh), make out a list and send it to them and be persistent in asking when it will be done.

A note on spelling: English is horrendous. I remember reading Chaucer in college and thinking, "Does he ever spell the same word the same way twice?!" Ha ha.

Dave, I would love to see England sometime--that countryside is quite lovely (even in chill weather)...thanks for the pictures!

Yesterday I left the computer off, though I was tempted to check in...got a LOT of knitting done: finished the hat (will post a pic later) and got very nearly done with Gson's stocking. Today I hope to work on some more Christmas gifts (the list is being slowly whittled down and the pile of items is growing!).

Today is chili in the crockpot--Halloween is always chili in the crockpot. We ended up skipping the party we'd been invited to, but all in all a quiet evening at home was just the thing. We were both tired and I spent about two hours on the phone with DD#1, which was wonderful (talked to the GS, too, even though he doesn't talk yet). 

Happy Whatever-day-you-celebrate on October 31 to all, and thanks Sam, for being an outstanding stand-in host for this week's tea party!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Jilze said:


> We just ate this delicious soup! I didn't have the beans to add but did add chicken leg meat and bacon. I also left the skins on the potatoes. It was so tasty and good! Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome!
June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a cold and rainy halloween in northwest ohio. the little grandsons - dressed as bat man and robin - costumes made by their mother - were off to kindergarten and preschool. two days of trick or treating gave them a cache of candy that so far grandpa has stayed out of. ayden did share a reeces pb cup which he knows grandpa is partial to. they both give freely of their candy - they also eat too much of it. but it is once a year and they are good about brushing their teeth so i guess it won't hurt them.

i will wait until next week to post their pictures - they were too cute and i want all of you to see them.

i will wear my glow in the dark halloween sweatshirt again this year - it has held up well for it is so old it has hair on it - so to speak - and that will be my contribution to the celebration.

i really appreciate all the kind words this weekend - i had a blast and hope the rest of you did also. i look forward to dave being back next week - and some more history lessons.

sam


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

grammatat said:


> Hi Sam; I think you're starting the tea party off with a bang with that delicious sounding recipe!
> And I'm sure you'll do equally well for the rest of it as well!
> You've inspired me to share a chicken recipe of my mom's too.
> Here in southern Oregon we're enjoying a lovely fall so far. The colors of the season are so pretty - but yes! we have been to New England as well as down through the Shenandoah Valley in the fall so we've seen autumn at its most colorful best in years past.
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 -thanks for the recipe. sounds wonderful. have you ever made it?
> ...


We have just adopted my niece's cat. He's about 14 years old and so set in his ways. So far every night I have been woken by him demanding his litter tray emptying (he's not been aloud out 'till today as it's a new home). Then last night he started meowing at around mid-night and it went on 'till I got up at 3- no mess in the litter tray so I fed him. I was then able to sleep in peace. I think tonight he is going to be locked into a room so he can't wake us. We have let him out this afternoon, but as soon as he came back we have shut him back in. We have a lot of fire-works going off around here every night in the lead up to Guy Fawks night on Saturday so it wouldn't be safe to leave him out when it gets dark.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Where can I find Dave's pictures?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Where can I find Dave's pictures?


The previous page--page 18 of this thread--has the pics.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanx Sorlenna


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> This party goes on and on - I've been reading the posts since Saturday and now it's Monday and my husband is saying, ''Are you still on that computer?''!!


Haha, tell hubby that the Tea Party will go all 7 days of the week and then a new one starts up on Friday and goes for another week and then a new one starts up........


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMM lovin all of the recipes and sites. I spent several hours on the soda bread videos and history. Love the cabbage, potato soups, and the beer ice cream. Wow, I've had to bookmark every page of this tea party. 
Southerngal, I understood your bean soup recipe perfectly and love that you used canned beans. I will try this soon.

Welcome back Dave - - great pictures! 
Speaking of spelling, I have to post this picture of my grandnieces 1st. grade, spelling test. Note the second word  Note the score that she only missed one  We had so much fun with this on face book.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

By the Way, I can't remember if a recipe for Sweet and Salty Pumpkin Seeds was included with the recipes for plain or salted Pumpkin Seeds last tea party? 
In case there was not -- here is one I saw this week online : 

Sweet and Salty Pumpkin Seeds&#8207;
Serves 8
Hands-on Time: 15m
Total Time: 1hr 30m
Ingredients
2 cups fresh pumpkin seeds (from 2 medium pumpkins), rinsed and patted dry 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Directions
1. Heat oven to 300° F. Spread the seeds on a rimmed baking sheet and bake until dry throughout, 50 to 60 minutes.
2. Increase oven temperature to 350° F. In a large bowl, toss the seeds with the butter, sugar, salt, and cinnamon. Return the seeds to the baking sheet and toast, tossing occasionally, until golden brown, 10 to 15 minutes. 
Tip
The pumpkin seeds can be made and stored at room temperature in an airtight container up to 3 days in advance.
Nutritional Information
Calories 225; Fat 19g; Sat Fat 5g; Cholesterol 8mg; Sodium 148mg; Protein 9g; Carbohydrate 10g; Fiber 1g

I haven't made these, but the surely sound good


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - they do sound good dandylion - and i love pumpkin seeds - i may need to buy a pumpkin - heidi did not save any seeds from the pumpkins the children carved.

sam


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures and the education. Sam was wonderful.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow! I missed so much! We had a storm that took out our power for more than a day---we were getting cold!
I just got caught up reading the posts and am sorry to have missed it. Can't remember all that I read but first off: Sam did a great job!
2nd--Cats Rule!
3rd--love all those soup recipes---can't wait to give them a try
4th--I hate spelling.
5th--we play hand & foot (a form of canasta)---great game to play in partners!
6th--Great pics Dave---thanks for sharing.
I know there is more but can't think of it now. I'll post that meatball recipe next time.
Back to the skull beanie!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Wow! I missed so much! We had a storm that took out our power for more than a day---we were getting cold!
> I just got caught up reading the posts and am sorry to have missed it. Can't remember all that I read but first off: Sam did a great job!
> 2nd--Cats Rule!
> 3rd--love all those soup recipes---can't wait to give them a try
> ...


7th--Great Tea Party goers!! :thumbup:


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> By the Way, I can't remember if a recipe for Sweet and Salty Pumpkin Seeds was included with the recipes for plain or salted Pumpkin Seeds last tea party?
> In case there was not -- here is one I saw this week online :
> 
> Sweet and Salty Pumpkin Seeds‏
> ...


YuM!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I missed so much! We had a storm that took out our power for more than a day---we were getting cold!
> ...


Absolutely! You guys are the best!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great pictures Dave. Love the pumpkin seed recipe dandylion. I made my pumpkin seed recipe last night as I am having my Dinner in a Pumpkin tonight. I haven't done seeds for years. I can't wait for dinner my mouth has been watering all day.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Do tea parties go on forever? Just asking.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Do tea parties go on forever? Just asking.


 :lol: Sometimes I can't believe it got to be Friday and a new one is starting, already


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yeah...they go on & on & on & on.......we all just have lots to say and share. It's so much fun!
Just enjoy!
Carol (IL)



Jilze said:


> Do tea parties go on forever? Just asking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jilze - forever and ever and ever and ever . . . . . . . .

join us - we are a great bunch.

sam



Jilze said:


> Do tea parties go on forever? Just asking.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm there with you all for sure!! I am really enjoying you all and all you share! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I look forward to the tea party more than any of the other KP forums. I feel like we are friends even though most of us have never met!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I've only been around for the weekend but Pam, I so agree!!
:lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Do tea parties go on forever? Just asking.


No- they usually finish when the next one begins. lol.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> > Do tea parties go on forever? Just asking.
> ...


LOLOLOL -- Technically speaking :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

To bring you up to date on the stray cat saga: I sensed that my friend was very attached to the cat and called her to tell her I didnt want to break her heart by taking her. She said she hadnt realized how attached she became, and agreed that she did want to try to keep her, and see how she might get along with her two other cats. . 

A few days later, after I used self - psychology and convinced myself that since Im really a dog person, it was just as well that my friend keep her, she called me to say she had reconsidered LOL. 
Yes, it has been a comedy of errors, how this has evolved Lol 

She said that her husband and she had tried to take the cat in, but she wouldnt have it, so it looks like it is up to me to try to take her.

Since Im going to see the triplets next week and will be gone three nights, we decided that my friend should continue to feed the cat and if she was still waiting for me when I come back home, I will try to take her. 
I would go get her tomorrow if it werent that it might be traumatic for her to be captured and taken in only to be left alone so soon. My neighbor would come in to check on her while Im away, but we dont want to change her routine so much in one week. 

Does that sound reasonable to all of you cat lovers? We are flying by the seat of our pants here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me dandylion - ready to be owned by a cat - i just love it.

this will be my last posting for a few days - my computer has been acting up for a while now and today it kicked me off quite a few web pages for no apparent reason. so i am taking it to napoleon tomorrow to be "heale". so - save some recipes for me and i will be back asap.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

At least it let you get through the main part of the tea party you hosted! Would never have done if your good work had been hijacked.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Do tea parties go on forever? Just asking.


The original notion was a nice little free-form chat at the week-end. Because KP members are scattered all around the globe and I'm in London, I chose an arbitrary start time. They start at 11pm London time, we're now on GMT, on Fridays, this is morning coffee time Saturday in New Zealand through from Friday tea-time on the Pacific coast of America; my idea was that if it ran for 48 hours, it would cover most of Saturday and Sunday for most people.

The concept caught on and although the main bulk of the party is over the week-end, it tends to continue down rthe week. I still start a new thread every week, although this week our good friend Sam guest hosted for me, a new thread keeps things fresh and also means the thread doesn't run to hundreds of pages. If you keep stay with it, you'll get a link to the new thread on Friday.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the pictures and the education. Sam was wonderful.


Glad you all liked them, it was a fun trip and I was able to do a little sight-seeing in between all the _Bonfire_ activities; I do love the South Downs, it's a very beautiful part of England and the Autumn colours are lovely.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandylion---that sounds like a good plan for the kitty-the less disruption to her transition the better. I hope she's a good fit for you--before you know it she'll be ruling the house (and your heart)!
Sam---I'm glad Sally is ok. she's so cute a family will come along and can't resist her!
I can't imagine our home without Shmoopie (our rescue pit/boxer/lab mix) we've had for 8 yrs and Lucky (our calico that was found on a busy state route in the middle of a down-pour---she was only 4-5 wks old and needed to be bottle fed) we've had for 9 yrs. She has been dubbed BitchyCat---wants attention only on her terms! But when she wants it she wants it now!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, Dandylion, the cat seems to be coming over to yours to live! Of course kitty cat will need to be housebound for at least two weeks before it realizes that your house is now her house and that he/she is the boss of the house (even if the title deed is in your name, haha). What name are you considering for the kitty cat? and is kitty cat a he or a she?? we all want to know what is going on in your little family!!!!
Have a great "time out" from our Tea Party, Sam. See you on the weekend!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i have to tell you about our nite of Trunk or treat at our church parking lot. we do it every yr and loads of folks help from church, those of us that want, part in our parking lots,a nd decorate the trunks of our cars and hand candy out from there, i dressed as a fancy witch and made myself a cool looking cape, we hade several dress up. we had game tables set up and kids playing to win prizes there, also we had our refreshment table, we started cooking and wrapping hot dogs at 2 in the afternoon, we gave away 560 hotdogs, we started popping and bagging popcorn, at 2 and never stopped till around 7 and gave away tons of pop corn in bags. we went through 44 gallons of lemon-aid we made 2 huge cannisters of hot chocolote, with all the trunk or treaters, and some of the best costumes, it was such a fun nite. families would come and all of them in costume bringing around the kids. so much fun, we started at 5:30 _8 and could have gone on cause they just kept comeing. 
loved the party here, i gotta ask what is the story behind the person being celebrated and honored in England, huh dave, forgive my ignorance please.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for sharing the pictures and the education. Sam was wonderful.
> ...


The autumnal colours appear really spectacular I think this year. And the leaves, although they have changed colour, appear to be staying on the trees for longer. Even the trees in London are beautiful. Would you agree Dave?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


Oddly, it appears to me that we had much less color this year. But it does seem that leaves have stayed on longer. Both maybe a result of so very much rain.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reinforcement about the "Cat Plan". 
If all goes well and I get her, I plan to call her Izzy Bell. 
My previous "first and only" cat I named Sophie. She took to it right away. She became mine in an exact situation: A friend had three cats, a dog, and two teenagers, and started feeding this stray cat. I defiantly refused to take her as I had always disliked the thought of having a cat for lots of reasons; mainly I had never had one, and loved having dogs. 
Anyway, the first night I took the cat "until we found a home for her"  she hid behind the couch and I had to tell her off, on my knees looking over the back of the couch. I told her that I couldn't deal with a stand offish cat, and I had to get up the next day to go to work and if she didn't straighten up and come to bed in the nice bed I made for her, I wouldn't even keep her the week I said I would! 
Oddly enough, she just stared at me while I read her the riot act and then said "meow" and followed me upstairs to her bed. I was stunned!!!! Well, she never shut up after that and talked to me incessantly! I treated her like a dog/baby, because I had always had dogs, and she adapted to my lifestyle. She was the most amazing cat I had ever heard of and after I lost her I said I'd never be lucky enough to find another like her. I may have to eat my words 
Thanks again.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks for the reinforcement about the "Cat Plan".
> If all goes well and I get her, I plan to call her Izzy Bell.
> My previous "first and only" cat I named Sophie. She took to it right away. She became mine in an exact situation: A friend had three cats, a dog, and two teenagers, and started feeding this stray cat. I defiantly refused to take her as I had always disliked the thought of having a cat for lots of reasons; mainly I had never had one, and loved having dogs.
> Anyway, the first night I took the cat "until we found a home for her"  she hid behind the couch and I had to tell her off, on my knees looking over the back of the couch. I told her that I couldn't deal with a stand offish cat, and I had to get up the next day to go to work and if she didn't straighten up and come to bed in the nice bed I made for her, I wouldn't even keep her the week I said I would!
> ...


All the best to you and Izzy Belle - it seems like it was meant to be! I enjoyed reading about you and your Sophie - we lost our own dear Sophie in March and I sure miss her. We took her in in circumstances very like yours and never regretted it. We still have the 2 "boys," Cosmo and Angelo, ages 9 and 12, getting pretty old for cats but they act like perpetual adolescents. Pets sure do a lot to make a house a home.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, bellestarr12, very sweet. 

We seem to share several name preferences.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks for the reinforcement about the "Cat Plan".
> If all goes well and I get her, I plan to call her Izzy Bell.
> My previous "first and only" cat I named Sophie. She took to it right away. She became mine in an exact situation: A friend had three cats, a dog, and two teenagers, and started feeding this stray cat. I defiantly refused to take her as I had always disliked the thought of having a cat for lots of reasons; mainly I had never had one, and loved having dogs.
> Anyway, the first night I took the cat "until we found a home for her"  she hid behind the couch and I had to tell her off, on my knees looking over the back of the couch. I told her that I couldn't deal with a stand offish cat, and I had to get up the next day to go to work and if she didn't straighten up and come to bed in the nice bed I made for her, I wouldn't even keep her the week I said I would!
> ...


Our wonderful, first pet as a family was a beautiful golden retriever that we named Isobel. Seeing as how my daughter was a year old when we got her, we always called her Izzy or Izzy Belle. She was the most loving, fabulous girl and we were lucky to have her for fourteen years. Pure love. Lovely name.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Goldens are so great! So loving and beautiful.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reinforcement about the "Cat Plan".
> ...


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

We have had our kitty, Izzy, for 14 plus years. Her name is Isabella and her brother, Columbus, died of cancer at 10. Both were barn cats. Both have been wonderful, special friends. We got Luna, a cutie pie kitten, 2 years ago and lost her to coyotes about a month ago. The plan was for Izzy to show Luna the way in our house, but good, old Queen Isabella is the only one still around and sitting at my feet as I write this. She is definitely a survivor and you have chosen a name of a true queen and ruler! We are her loyal servants. You may understand this role soon enough! Enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


We're certainly getting a good_ Autumn Show_ in some of the parks, I think the stop-start weather this year has had a big effect. I'll try to remember to take a couple of pics before the wind blows them all away.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> loved the party here, i gotta ask what is the story behind the person being celebrated and honored in England, huh dave, forgive my ignorance please.


The 5th of November is _Guy Fawkes Night_, we're not so much honouring him, as re-enacting the execution of a traitor and celebrating the fact England was spared the consequences of the plot in which he was heavily involved.

Robert Catesby had hatched a plot to overthrow the King and government of England on the day the Parliamentary Session opened in 1605. The first part of the plot was to use gunpowder-technology to blow up the Houses of Parliament in what was the first modern terrorist plot. Fawkes was the conspiracy's explosives expert and he had installed a bomb of 36 barrels of powder under the main chamber of Parliament.

There weren't any half-measures, if it had gone off. it would have dug a hole over thirty feet deep and levelled an area within a radius of a quarter of a mile. The death toll was planned to include The King, The Queen, The Prince of Wales, The Lords, The Archbishops and The Judiciary; with one terrible blow all the levers of power of state and church would be destroyed, they were planning total 'regime change'.

The second part of the plot was to kidnap the young daughter of the King, use her as a puppet monarch, marry her into the Spanish royal house so England would become part of the Spanish Empire. World history would have been very different had the conspirators succeeded.

In the small hours of the morning of the 5th, the traitor Fawkes was found with shuttered lantern, booted and spurred for flight, waiting to light a slow fuse, it really was an eleventh hour thing.

We celebrate the foiling of the plot by The King and his _Intelligencer_ Sir Robert Cecil, a personal hero of mine, by carrying an effigy of the traitor through the streets, burning it on a massive celebratory bonfire and letting off fireworks. The date is celebrated across the country, but in the towns and villages of Kent and Sussex especially we do it in a very big way and refer to it as _The English Passover_, the day we were delivered from utter chaos and interference from mainland Europe.

It's also great fun!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures, Dave. Loved hearing about the history and the fun you had! It was fantastic seeing the pictures as I've read so much historical ficiton set in that area, especially Arundel Castle.
Sam was a great choice as substitute host...he did a wonderful job.
Missed you and am glad you're back.
JuneK


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Never learned this part of English history. I am intrigued and will look into it and learn more. Thank you so much for the history lesson. It sounds horrible and I am sure glad it was 'foiled'.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, what a saga! that is a piece of history worth celebrating. thanks for the history lesson Dave. as always its very interesting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Goldens are so great! So loving and beautiful.


We had our golden retriever, Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane!) for almost 14 years and although he was quite mad, he was a wonderful dog. He was 5 when my first son was born and he immediately became his protector and would lie for hours beside the pram. He allowed both boys to climb all over him and I swear they learned to walk by holding onto him! He loved to swim and would rush into the sea (forunately we live beside the sea) at every opportunity. He left us in 1988 and I still miss him. 
We later 'gained' a cat when my younger son found a 2/3 week old feral kitten in our garden. We named him Charlie and had to feed him with a syringe for weeks. He grew into a beautiful grey tabby cat who hated all other cats and would chase and fight any other moggie that dared to come onto his patch! Unfortunately he was also a good hunter (despite having 3 bells on his collar!) and often brought us 'presents' of birds and mice. We had his company for 9 years until he was run over outside our house. Wouldn't mind another cat, but I'm too afraid of the road outside our house now, and I don't really like the idea of a house cat.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Good Morning Good Afternoon Good Evening
> Time for breakfast in Australia and New Zealand, almost time for tea in Seattle and dinner time here in northwest Ohio and bedtime in London.
> Dave has asked me to be this weeks host so I am hoping all of you will help me along  keeping the conversations suitable for the parlor and sharing wonderful receipts and all the comings and goings of your daily lives.
> I personally think this forum is one of the most unique (even if my Uncle Elmer said Sam, there is no degree of uniqueness  it either is unique or it isnt unique  this coming from my uncle who always beat me in scrabble) but our forum is unique if you think of all the different lives that come together to share  we are all the same but yet we are all different  and that is what makes our forum so unique. The love, support and healing words we share with each other gives our forum something I have never found anywhere else on the net.
> ...


Oh, Sam, how fun to have you as moderator! Sorry I am just now coming to the Tea Party, & soon it will be time for a new one. Your sense of humor is so down to earth & you are a delight!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Never learned this part of English history. I am intrigued and will look into it and learn more. Thank you so much for the history lesson. It sounds horrible and I am sure glad it was 'foiled'.


It was a very ambitious and complex plot, controversy still surrounds many aspects and it is a conspiracy theorist's dream. Although many of the facts are known, the level of stage management in its unravelling remains unclear to this day.

An anonymous letter was sent to Lord Monteagle, a Catholic who was managing to maintain his position in Protestant England, at dinner-time on 26th October warning him to stay away from Parliament on the 5th of November. Immediately upon receipt, Monteagle took the letter to Sir Robert Cecil and they discussed its meaning deep into the night. The letter and transcript is online at:

http://www.parliament.uk/education-resources/Parliament%20explained%20articles/lord-monteagle-letter-pdf.pdf

We still do not know who wrote the letter, although Monteagle was very richly rewarded for his loyalty to the King. Robert Cecil, the King's Intelligencer, was staunchly Protestant and no friend of the Catholics. In his position he would almost certainly have known something was afoot, he was incredibly well-informed and ran the most comprehensive of spy-networks throughout Britain and Europe; in modern day terms his power would be equivalent to being the head of the FBI, the CIA and the Secret Service combined, not much escaped his notice!

Instead of immediately acting on the information, Cecil allowed the plot to ripen, he wanted a grand finale. Consequently we have this wonderful image of Fawkes's discovery at the eleventh hour and that is precisely how he was caught. Cecil had what he wanted, a stick with which to beat Catholics and make England completely Protestant forever. However, to imagine there was any luck involved is beyond belief, certainly not where the devious and scheming Robert Cecil was involved, he was not the kind of man to leave anything to chance!

Some believe the letter was written by one of the conspirators, some even suggest Cecil wrote the letter himself, it certainly wouldn't have been out of character for him to have done such a thing. I, personally, go with the theory it was written by the wife of one of the conspirators who realised the dire consequences of the plot for Catholics in the country; hopeful that by getting a known Catholic-sympathiser to foil the plot, the retribution would be less harsh. The truth is, we will never know who the author was.

It remains one of the most fascinating and intriguing stories in English history, probably the best book on the subject is _The Gunpowder Plot_ by Antonia Fraser, it reads like a detective novel but is very well-researched and accurate. We're dealing with _Tudor Politics_, they were incredibly complex and absolutely fascinating for anybody interested in politics, this book gives there background to the whole story.

For a good online history go to:

http://www.gunpowder-plot.org/gun-plot.htm

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!! I am such a history buff. This is just amazing to me and I will be looking into it more. Thank you so very very very much. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have leaarned this part of history


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, and I will order the book online TODAY. I might add, I just adore the way they used the English language years ago. English is my second language and I learn daily of all the istakes I make with my grammer. But, I adore words and history. Thank you so much for going to all this trouble to share this history with me. It do appreciate it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I must say you "poultry for Pheasants" was hit. My son whom doesn't like chicken even ate it. We served it over brown rice. :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is my first post this week, but I did read thru all the posts. Sam you have done a great job as host, Thanks to all you good cooks for those delicious receipts.

Since so many of us are interested in history, I would like to direct you to a topic I just read today It's entitled "I give up, here are some pictures to answer your questions". If you haven't read it, it's about a part of knitting history in the British Isles. It's very interesting and I really enjoyed it.

I've been a bit under the weather this past week and also trying to catch up on my knitting. So, if you don't mind, I'll give you another one of my fast food receipts,

Italian Tortellini Soup

1 jar of Alfredo sauce with roasted peppers or sun dried tomatoes 

1 jar of half and half
1 jar of chicken broth
1 pkg of frozen tortellini, spinach, cheese, meat or a mix
1 small pkg of petite peas 

I empty the jar of sauce into a pot and rinse it out with the broth and use it to measure the broth and half and half. Mix the liquid ingredients well and bring to a low boil. Add the tortellini and cook as per pkg directions. Heat the peas in the microwave and add them. When tortellini is al dente, season as desired and serve. If it is too thick, heat water, broth or other liquid until it is the right consistancy.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Another soup using pumpkin; supper tonight.

'Vegged Out' Pumpkin & Black Bean Soup

1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
5 Green onion, thinly sliced
1 red bell pepper, chopped
3 gloves garlic, chopped
1 1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 t dried thyme
2 cans - 15 oz. black beans, rinsed & drined
1 can - 15 oz pumpkin
1 can - 14.5 no salt diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can - 14 oz. vegetable broth
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon salt (more or less to taste)
1/8 teaspoon cayenne (more or less to taste)

Heat oil over medium heat. Add onions, bell pepper & garlic, cook approx. 1 minute. Add beans, pumpkin, tomatoes with juice, cumin, thyme, broth and water; bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low; cook for at least 10 minutes. Stir in salt and cayenne. Top with the dark green onion tops upon serving. 

from: VeryBestBaking.com

To make more substantial I added some ground round. My tomatoes were not low sodium, so I omitted the salt totally. Since I used beef, I also used beef broth - low sodium. For our tastes, I would use a little less Thyme. You could omit the oil and sauté onions, peppers and garlic in with the meat.

Worth a try.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Dave....if it isn't any trouble I would love to see photos of the entire thing. The costumes, the parade through the streets. ANything. I will really try to get to England and see one of these celebrations with my own eyes some day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Dave....if it isn't any trouble I would love to see photos of the entire thing. The costumes, the parade through the streets. ANything. I will really try to get to England and see one of these celebrations with my own eyes some day.


I'm usually too busy to mess around taking pictures, the extremely low colour temperature of torches is hard to compensate for. However, you can get a good idea of what goes on from the following galleries by the _Battel Boyes_ and _Rye Bonfire Society_ at:

http://www.battelbonfire.co.uk/2010/Bonfire/Bonfire.php

http://www.ryebonfire.co.uk/index.php/gallery-2/2010-2/

Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dave, that's amazing, looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello chaps and chapesses, I'm starting this week's Tea Party early because I'm out and about this evening, it's a busy time of year.

Here's the link,

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40429-1.html

do drop by and say "Hello"
Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> needleme - if you can make the money they made it would be worth it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Love your humor, Sam! Still plugging along on last week's Tea Party...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> probably keep you in the bathroom a good deal.
> 
> sam
> 
> Or as in my post on powdered milk I couldn't work out where to put the d and spell check only gave me powered. Wonder what powered milk would do?


[/quote]

Sam, that's funny!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I thought I'd post a few photos of the area I've been this weekend, it's a very beautiful part of England on the South Downs. I stayed in the Arun Valley and the weather in the South of England is very mild at the moment, about 50degF at night and about 60degF during the day, but misty and damp.
> 
> Just North of Arundel is the town of Amberley which has a working Industrial Heritage Museum in a chalk pit where lime was produced up until the 1960s. There are exhibitions covering wood-turning, birch broomstick making, stained glass, printing, telephony and wireless, transport and buses as well as industrial narrow gauge railways and lime production. For anyone who remembers the James Bond movie _A View to a Kill_, this was the location used for the _Main Strike Mine_.
> 
> ...


Pix are delightful! Love the Sea Museum. Amazing bonfire from 1/2 mile away! You must have had a triumph! Thanks for sharing about the way of life there, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Pix are delightful! Love the Sea Museum. Amazing bonfire from 1/2 mile away! You must have had a triumph! Thanks for sharing about the way of life there, too.


Glad you like them, it's a great tradition, I'll be having fun with my 'home' society this evening, then I'll be at different towns on the 12th and 19th when the _Bonfire Season_ ends for this year. I love fireworks and this is my favourite time of year!

The seaside museum at Littlehampton is very good and I'd recommend it to anyone, it covers the town's history and the story of 18th and 19th century smuggling in the area, with lots of hands-on exhibits for youngsters, the views from the lantern are truly spectacular. It's pretty good value too, a family ticket for two adults and two children is £5 (US$8):

http://www.lookandsea.co.uk/heritage.html

Worth a couple of hours if you're in the area.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Arundel Castle is charming & looks pretty epic, like Heidelberg castle or Caen's old castle. The half-timbered buildings in the forefront are fascinating, too.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Sam, might you send us a picture of your glow-in-the-dark sweatshirt (preferably with you wearing it)? Sounds like a kick!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Arundel Castle is charming & looks pretty epic, like Heidelberg castle or Caen's old castle. The half-timbered buildings in the forefront are fascinating, too.


Arundel Castles is very beautiful and has over 1,000 years of history and is the home of the Duke of Norfolk, hereditary Earl Marshal of England, you can find a brief history here:

http://www.arundelcastle.org/_pages/01_castle.htm

The half-timbered building is the Post Office and was built in the mid-nineteenth century, the Duke at that time was _Postmaster General_, an important position, this impressive building only a few yards from the castle gates reflects the importance of the man and postal services. It is still functioning as the town's main Post Office, a photo of the building in 1898 can be found at:

http://www.francisfrith.com/arundel/photos/post-office-1898_42539/

Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

So beautiful. The photos of England and the castles and post office. Funny & TRUE story....embarassing. I had my cousins visiting from Southern France. It was the last day of their visit. I wanted to fill their stay with memories. On the last dy I took them to Steilacoom which is the oldet town in Washington State. They said "This is old?" Of course, then I laughed so hard. What is 'old' to us is 'new' to them. They live near the castle of Foix (which is near where I was born) My parent were Spanish refugees...ended up in France and now here in USA.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> So beautiful. The photos of England and the castles and post office. Funny & TRUE story....embarassing. I had my cousins visiting from Southern France. It was the last day of their visit. I wanted to fill their stay with memories. On the last dy I took them to Steilacoom which is the oldet town in Washington State. They said "This is old?" Of course, then I laughed so hard. What is 'old' to us is 'new' to them. They live near the castle of Foix (which is near where I was born) My parent were Spanish refugees...ended up in France and now here in USA.


Everything is relative, whenever I teach US history I always tell my students, America has as much history as other countries, it's just been compressed into a shorter time-frame.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, good answer! America does have some exciting moments! One of my favorites is the Alamo. Those men showed a lot of courage to stand up against Santa Anna. True heroes!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And our history is even more compressed- al least our recorded history.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Arundel Castle is charming & looks pretty epic, like Heidelberg castle or Caen's old castle. The half-timbered buildings in the forefront are fascinating, too.
> ...


Thank you for the conduits to other info about the castle. That was fun!


----------

